# 8 years without Ella



## Lipush (Jan 25, 2013)

The family of Ella Abuksis marks 8 years without their daughter, Ella.

On Saturday, January 15th 2005, Ella Abuksis, 17, came back from her activity in "Bnei Akiva" youth movement, along with her young sibling, Tamir Ya'acov, 10. When code red alarm sounded, she embraced her brother, protecting him. 

The rocket fell near the two children, Badly wounding Ella, Tamir Yaakov was also wounded.

Ella was transferred to a hospital where she died after a week. 







Ella Abukasis, 17, laid to rest (Teenage girl killed by Palestinian terror)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyra1CWvw-U]HADEEL by Rafeef Ziadah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> The family of Ella Abuksis marks 8 years without their daughter, Ella.
> 
> On Saturday, January 15th 2005, Ella Abuksis, 17, came back from her activity in "Bnei Akiva" youth movement, along with her young sibling, Tamir Ya'acov, 10. When code red alarm sounded, she embraced her brother, protecting him.
> 
> ...



very sad.

but you know the terrorist supporters like dead jews.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 25, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better Lipush.

The IDF murdered dozens of Palestinians in revenge for her death.........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 25, 2013)

The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 25, 2013)

Should have been thousands.  It isn't easy to communicate with Palestinians for peace.





Sunni Man said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lipush.
> 
> The IDF murdered dozens of Palestinians in revenge for her death.........


----------



## jillian (Jan 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!



you really are a lying lowlife terrorist supporter.

please continue to pretend you're a christian.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 25, 2013)

According to juden Jillian.

If you only agree with Israel's policies 99.9% of the time. 

You are a terrorist supporter........


----------



## Lipush (Jan 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!



Hamas is the cause of her death. Not anyone else.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lipush.
> 
> The IDF murdered dozens of Palestinians in revenge for her death.........



Unlike you, civilian death on the other side of the border doesn't give me a happy.

Anyone taking a Joy over those, or over a 17 getting killed when protecting her baby brother, is mentally SICK.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!
> ...



It is Israel's war. It can end the war any time it wants.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!
> ...


I guess the concept of "cause and effect" is lost on you........


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lipush.
> 
> The IDF murdered dozens of Palestinians in revenge for her death.........





   Sunni farts out a baseless lie in honor of  allah/isa-----and both sherri and tinnie
      intone    AMEEEEEEN.  

    ella died as a result of a RANDOM, UNPROVOKED   poison nail baby brain smashing 
    missile-----tossed upon  Sderot  ----which is a low to middle class  blue collar type 
    village that has no military bases and has never been used as such.    Poison 
    nail Kassams have  ABSOLUTELY NO MILITARY VALUE_----their only use for that which 
    sunni and sherri and tinnie  support-----the  random killing of children in residential 
    places as an act of piety in honor of  ALLAH and ISA ---and in emulation of  
    KANZEER MUHUMMAD IBN ABDULLAH----who was never provoked into battle----
      but so enjoyed seeing the heads of dead children in the gutter----that he used his 
           ass licker SAHABAS  as  HUMAN POISON NAIL BOMBS  ---they both nailed 
              the girls  (and boys)   and then either enslaved them or beheaded them---
                   a history that excites ---- sherri,  tinnie and sunni


   sunni ----in honor of  JUMAH  claimed that dozens of palestinian children were killed in "revenge" If that were so---- ass licker  sunni would have no problem citing  utterly unprovoked  entirely rendom bombings of residential area during absolute calm with 
intent to  simply kill  a few random arab children         go for it  SUNNI ----help him out 
sherri and tinnie -----support cold blooded murder----the kind with which you show your devotion to  allah/isa.     Both of them ---- or the one entity which is them----will bless 
you.........


----------



## Lipush (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No, It's jus that both you and Mr. Tinmore get it completely wrong.

Palestinian deaths is Israel's fault.

ISRAELI deaths is Israel's fault.

You know, if I didn't know better, I would have thought that those behind the border are ISRAELIS we are in conflict with.

Since obviously YOU, Mr Tinmore and Sherri believe the Palestinians are never resposible with ANYTHING coming out of THEIR SIDE OF THE BORDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2013)

Muslims are easily provoked----in their mere  1400 years of existence  
   they have been  "provoked"  into murdering in excess of  200 million 
   people in  DEFENSE OF ISLAAAAAAM -----
   which I believe is only a bit less than the entire population of the USA


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Remember, it was the Zionists who went to Palestine and started all this.


----------



## jillian (Jan 25, 2013)

it's so amusing watching terrorist supporting scum spam the israel/pal section.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



They believe the Jews shouldn't be there, so everything that happens is the fault of the Jews


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Remember   zionists were in palestine  long before  thd dogs of arabia 
invaded       in fact long before the dogs of arabia were muslims.    
In fact long before the romans started calling    the area that included 
Judea and Israel and Samaria and Gaza and what ever else   such 
as parts of  Syria and Jordan and Lebanon ---"PALESTINA"   

Remember    the word   "PALESTINE"    is so foreign to the tongue 
of  "arabs"     that they cannot pronounce it ------

                            BALESTINE  

   the arabs with the most difficulty seem to be the  BALESTINIANS 
themselves and the egyptians     When Egyptians say 
BALESTINE----they seem to grimace and sneeze out when 
expressing the word as if it irritates and disgusts them.   It 
fascinated me that arabic speaking jews---as far as I have 
observed---have no problem with   "P"    but arabic speaking 
muslims do prevalently.      anyone wish to comment?      One 
of  the desciples of  Jesus  got renamed  PETER  ------
I truly believe that Jesus was able to say  PETER ----and did 
not say    "BETER"     Lets ask Sherri.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not true. I have always said that the native Jews have every right to live in their homeland.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 25, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes, the Zionists went to Palestine and say in the "Land of tears" that was completely DESERTED! 

Then some invented nomads came in and said from out of the blue that they are "Palestinians" even when there was NEVER such a nation to start with.!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 25, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Nailed it!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You have your Israeli talking points down pat.

Did they teach you all that in school?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 25, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Just like 'the Zionists' were responsible for the murderous rampage in Damascus in 1840:  if there hadn't been any Jews around, who would those poor folks have had to murder???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 25, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!
> ...



The opinion of a Zionist, whose eyes are blind to the truth about the Occupation! No eyes to see or ears to hear truth!


----------



## toastman (Jan 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sherri, shut your slut mouth, nothing good comes out of it. Go back to bed, we're having a conversation here that mentally ill people like yourself can't handle. YOu call yourself a Christian ?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



^^^^^^^^
The opinion of a small child who isn't capable of understanding that, no matter how strongly held an opinion is, it just doesn't make it a fact.  Another example of 'magical thinking'.

The HR groups who have been so critical of Israeli actions, have indeed stated that such INDISCRIMINATE rocket attacks on civilian locations like Sderot are indeed 'war crimes' - and quite possibly 'crimes against humanity'.

The ridiculous 'opinion' by the poseur above is the extreme of hypocrisy.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





   Try to keep in mind----sherri has quite proudly  described her own lineage as 
direct to the people who LEGALIZED GENOCIDE.    ---long before  Muhummad 
was born.      IN all of the law codes to which sherri adheres----the bombings
of the village of sderot are legal as are the sneak up baby throat slittings   
Justinian code  (think legal Inquisition)     Shariah  (think dhimmia and pact of omar) 
  and  Nuremburg laws.    <<<  all permutations of the same crap and the basis 
  for just about every person dead in genocides over the past  1700 years.  Sherri 
  is so proud ----and  "law"  abiding


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You are good,Rosie!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




ALL Jews.  No matter where on earth they come from to return to their homeland, Israel, ALL JEWS have a right to return to their homeland, Israel.  ALL JEWS.  - Jeremiah


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Native homeland tinnie?      There is only one group of people on the planet earth today who 
are NATIVE  ---to   palestine/judea/israel.      There WERE others in the distant past----they had societies,  languages and some were even literate-----but the ONLY extant group ---the 
only group speaking a language which developed there and involved in a culture which developed there -----are   JEWS   <<   those are the facts and the fact is  ALL JEWS ---are 
NATIVE TO THE LAND   ---palestine/israel/judea.      The forced expulsion of a people 
and  decimation by genocide      does not change the survivors into  SOMETHING ELSE---
if they continue to manifest  their orginal culture and do not join up with another 
people as adoptees.    Those who wish to identify with a  foreign people by adopting 
their langauge,  their religion and their culture-----and even consider a foreign 
land  "holy" ------are  "NATIVE"  to the land of their religion, language and "holy" focus.

Long ago    I was acquainted with a blond blue-eyed  SIKH-----having been adopted 
into the SIKH  community----his native land was somewhere in a province India/pakistan 
called  PUNJAB


a person who wishes to identify as an  "ARAB"   is an arab ----Jerusalem 
is NOT IN ARABIA


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

jillian said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The family of Ella Abuksis marks 8 years without their daughter, Ella.
> ...



actually, it seems like the jewish state supporters are the ones who like dead jews, as evidenced by lipush digging up an eight year old tragedy and parading a dead girl in front of people as though she is fodder for the zionist propaganda mill and your ridiculous comment.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




really seal?----you remind me of my childhood----when the  filthy mouths 
on the playground were those of the little sluts in uniform----fresh from 
their lessons  with the  catechism whore----parroting the obscenities 
of their  chronically inebrieted moms.

  I was a naive child----it took me years before I made the connection 
between those  catechism sluts snarling something about me killing 
some guy named "jesus"   and the ever present flickering memorial 
candles in the home of my playmate whose mother was shipped 
out of germany in time to save her----before your fellows got 
the rest of the family     IN THE NAME OF ALLAH/ISA AND ABU ALI


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^^ "Remember the Holohoax" the juden answer to everything........


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^ "Remember the Holohoax" the juden answer to everything........




remember    slitting throats and raping little girls  (and boys) 
and pillage and vandalism and shit--<<<ISLAM

   remember   RAPIST PIG ?   who licks its ass?   <<<<MUSLIMS 

remember whores with bombs 
on their stinking asses?  <<<<<muslimahs


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ "Remember the Holohoax" the juden answer to everything........
> ...



You're so intent on your version of history Rosie.........


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



ALL people are allowed to dream and have their own fantasies, ALL people, no matter how stupid they are, ALL people. -


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!


Nah, Palestinian animals shooting rockets indescriminately at civilian targets such as schools are the cause of her death. But you already knew that.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lipush.
> 
> The IDF murdered dozens of Palestinians in revenge for her death.........


Link?  Israelis aren't wild savage animals like the Palestinians. They might go after the individuals or groups that did this.  By the time the Israelis got to them they were busy hiding behind their own women and children, hoping that the Israelis would kill a few of them, just for media purposes  That's how Muslim cowards operate.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



There is not even ONE Israeli Inside the Gaza strip! so which "occupation" do the people of Gaza refer to? 

Stop the foolishness and the same old mantra! Gaza is NOT occupied!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The Hypocrisy, Seal!

There is no problem bringing the same kind of atricles of Palestinian deaths, but when a "Zionist" does it, is to serve propaganda!?

_*There is no greatest propagandonist than the Anti-Zionist!*_


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nah, Palestinian animals shooting rockets indescriminately at civilian targets such as schools are the cause of her death. But you already knew that.


The Gaza freedom fighter's rockets do not have a guidance system so they aren't able to specifically target anything.

But you already knew that......


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Palestinian animals shooting rockets indescriminately at civilian targets such as schools are the cause of her death. But you already knew that.
> ...



Neither do suicide bus bombers


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 ???


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Which haven't existed for almost a decade now..........but you already knew that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Palestinian animals shooting rockets indescriminately at civilian targets such as schools are the cause of her death. But you already knew that.
> ...





yes   that is true ----which is why I believe it would be FAIR ----if 
Israel would return fire----in the general direction of gaza city---
with a few thousand   Kassams-----every now and then-----and---
wherever else in gaza-----and at -----various places           

excellent idea you have there, sunni


----------



## toastman (Jan 26, 2013)

Great idea rosie !! That's the only fair way !


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^^ That's what the IDF already does.........


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

toastman said:


> Great idea rosie !! That's the only fair way !



aw shucks,  toast-----thanks       I have lots of ideas----they just COME 
to me -----probably from--HEAVEN? ----or as a kind of divine inspiration.
I do not wish to GRAB the glory.....     the meek shall inherit.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



All the legal authorities agree that it is, many people refer to it as a concentration camp. Israel controls Gaza, imposes an illegal Blockade against Gaza, controlling access by air and sea to Gaza, and whenever she feels like it, carries out massacres of innocent men and women and children inside Gaza and carries out regular invasions into Gaza. Along the border, a great deal of their land the people of Gaza cannot even walk onto without being shot by the Zionist Regime.

Gaza remains occupied!


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Thanks to the fence..One got through...But you already knew that



> *21 wounded in terror attack on Tel Aviv busBombing is the first of its kind in Israels cultural capital in more than six years*
> 
> By Gabe Fisher November 21, 2012



21 wounded in terror attack on Tel Aviv bus | The Times of Israel


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



More commentary from the mental case


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



That wasn't a suicide bomber, it was an individual who tossed a grenade and was upset over Israel's actions in the Gaza Strip, which resulted in 177 killed Palestinians and thousands wounded. Just like Lipush said, cause and effect.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Palestinian animals shooting rockets indescriminately at civilian targets such as schools are the cause of her death. But you already knew that.
> ...


Only a Muslim neanderthal would make a such a claim that when Palestinian animals point their rockets toward civilian areas, they don't "intend" to target or kill anybody in particular.  As long as Jews get killed, of course.  That's what really counts.  What a fuckin' retard!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...





notice the use of the term  "individual"     I got my lessons in islamic 
terrorism  and the LOGIC THEREOF-----more than 45 years ago---
when the pigs were doing their thing at airports     The idea is this---
when a pig or sow   murders in the name of allah----it does so 
NOT WEARING A UNIFORM     that way no country can be blamed.  
get it?      The islamo nazi pigs expect you to believe that the 
whores and sluts who tie bombs on their stinking asses ---just cook 
up a bomb  at home-----decide to blow the brains out of a few 
jews-----IT IS SOMETHING SHE JUST WANTS TO DO ALL ON 
HER VERY OWN STINKING WHORE SELF----can't blame the ummah 
for that        RIGHT?         keep in mind----Osama was also 
just an individual-----he was not a member of a military---held 
no rank other than    PIOUS MUSLIM


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

PS   the rapist pig of mecca was not an  ADMIRAL  either


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




Hamas is responsible for all the casualties on both sides


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Did the Sherri-Thing vomit her hate again? Cuckoo! cuckoo! cuckoo!


 http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Even Gazans I have encountered   did not claim that Gaza is 
a concentration camp-----what I heard was how good things 
got after  1967        They did not mention  OCCUPATION---
but if there is  "occupation"    it certainly is an improvement 
over  'non-occupation'       I do have a question----from  1948 to  1967  was   GAZA   "OCCUPIED"


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I just checked the online WSJ and I couldn't find any of Sherri's claims. Where is she getting all this war news?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


If the Palestinians don't want people to call them animals maybe they shouldn't behave as such?  Just a thought.  From Jroc's link:

According to reports, a man was seen placing a bag on the bus and then running away, leading to a police chase through the streets of Tel Aviv. 

Sweet cakes were handed out in celebration at Gaza&#8217;s main hospital in response to news of the bombing, Reuters reported. According to other reports from Gaza, celebratory gunfire was audible as the bombing was reported on the radio.  

Why do Palestinians celebrate death so much?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMOZvbYJMvU]Palestinians Celebrating 9/11 Attack - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXY2-OKxEAk]Palestinian mothers celebrate sons' Shahada death with sweets - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIi25L4Uavk]Death is honor for kids - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzlFPm7bymY]Micky Mouse Teaches Kids To Commit Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




The mental institution?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If it makes you feel any better Lipush.
> ...



"The IDF murdered dozens of Palestinians in revenge for her death." 
quote by martin luther king jr to martin lipshit.

hows that for proof, you stinkin' coward.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



i don't think any more palestinian children would die than they already do with the "precision" bombing by the israeli defense fooks.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

He keeps using that video which was pure manipulation and used to advanced Israel's agenda during 9/11, it was put all over the media, which Jews wanted. But they didn't want the 5 dancing Israelis right near the twin towers of course. 

The Truth Behind The ?Celebrating Palestinians?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> He keeps using that video which was pure manipulation and used to advanced Israel's agenda during 9/11, it was put all over the media, which Jews wanted. But they didn't want the 5 dancing Israelis right near the twin towers of course.
> 
> The Truth Behind The ?Celebrating Palestinians?


Did the reporter and his article win the Pulitzer? I didn't think so.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> He keeps using that video which was pure manipulation and used to advanced Israel's agenda during 9/11, it was put all over the media, which Jews wanted. But they didn't want the 5 dancing Israelis right near the twin towers of course.
> 
> The Truth Behind The ?Celebrating Palestinians?


The truth is  you can't stand the truth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3c1oTugjzs]Arabs celebrating 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3RrGaJSGxE]Palestinians Celebrating 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMOZvbYJMvU]Palestinians Celebrating 9/11 Attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



oh, dry up your crocodile tears and quit whining "hypocrisy". the jewess bitch died eight frigging years ago. she shouldn't have even been there.

why on god's fooking earth should i give even the teeniest little shite about some jew about ready to go into the IDF and who shouldn't have even been there when jews celebrate and cheer and justify palestinian children being killed by WP rounds and lebanese children still being killed by unexploded cluster bombs.

your jew tear is just a drop in the flood of palestinian tears of grief...a sorrow that is drowned out by all the laughter and excuses jews give for their slaughter of innocents.

reap what you friggin' sow, lipush. reap the friggin' whirlwind.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Pay close attention to the Tommyknockers, bogtrotter.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Roudy, you're insane to think posting the same video over and over, which was already debunked in that link and many other links. The truth is israelis Jews were held in detention with the FBI after 9/11. But you want to use it as a diversion and a way to just brush off any criticism towards Israel. It isn't the first time you've done that. And I'm sure many people have already seen a youtube video which is irrelavant towards this discussion. So you aren't getting anywhere with your games. Also consider the Palestinian government reactions to 9/11. Looking at a few people on a camera doesn't mean anything. Besides a few people with nothing else to do, and they were manipulated. The truth is you're using 9/11 as a way to gain support for Israel and to forward your agenda. Just like Netanyahu, he said it was good for Israel. That's all that mattered to him, no matter what condolences he offered.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Squealio, don't stop efforts trying to say something that makes sense.  One day you will.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy, you're insane to think posting the same video over and over, which was already debunked in that link and many other links. The truth is israelis Jews were held in detention with the FBI after 9/11. But you want to use it as a diversion and a way to just brush off any criticism towards Israel. It isn't the first time you've done that. And I'm sure many people have already seen a youtube video which is irrelavant towards this discussion. So you aren't getting anywhere with your games. Also consider the Palestinian government reactions to 9/11. Looking at a few people on a camera doesn't mean anything. Besides a few people with nothing else to do, and they were manipulated. The truth is you're using 9/11 as a way to gain support for Israel and to forward your agenda. Just like Netanyahu, he said it was good for Israel. That's all that mattered to him, no matter what condolences he offered.


It's a fact that Palestinians celebrated on 9-11, along with half the Muslim world of course.  You are wasting your time trying to contradict that.  Truth hurts.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Of course 9-11 was good for Israel, and any nation that is fighting Islamic terrorist animals.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




let's discuss the accuracy of an air burst of a white phosphorus round before we move on to the accuracy of a yet to be detonated cluster munitiion laying in some field where children play in lebanon.

reap the friggin' whirlwind, motherfucker.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy, you're insane to think posting the same video over and over, which was already debunked in that link and many other links. The truth is israelis Jews were held in detention with the FBI after 9/11. But you want to use it as a diversion and a way to just brush off any criticism towards Israel. It isn't the first time you've done that. And I'm sure many people have already seen a youtube video which is irrelavant towards this discussion. So you aren't getting anywhere with your games. Also consider the Palestinian government reactions to 9/11. Looking at a few people on a camera doesn't mean anything. Besides a few people with nothing else to do, and they were manipulated. The truth is you're using 9/11 as a way to gain support for Israel and to forward your agenda. Just like Netanyahu, he said it was good for Israel. That's all that mattered to him, no matter what condolences he offered.
> ...


It wouldn't do a bit of good to replay some of the media clips showing Arab celebrations around the world soon after 9/11. The ilk here would just scoff and put up "The Dancing Israelis" in reply.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yeah, let's discuss more lies and diversions to distract from the obvious fact that Palestinian animals intentionally target kids and civilians.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No, Sherri, wrong again. Israel left Gaza so it will not have to deal with this *hellhole*, EVER again. But since the Hamas was re-elected, the made it our business to interfere with their everyday life, for the simple reason that they interfered in ours. We control them from all places because if we didn't thousands of Jews would have been killed from terrorism. If there was no terrorism, there would have been no need of any "control" or "blockade"

So it's all Hamas' doing. Hamas provokes, we fire.

HOW COMPLICATED IS THAT SIMPLE TRUTH FOR THE ANTI-ZIONIST TO UNDERSTAND?!

There ARE no Israelis inside Gaza, therefor, no matter how you paint it, you can say "carnage" or "killing" or WHATEVER. But Gaza is NOT occupied, because THERE ARE NO ISRAELIS THERE! Get it ?! And no matter HOW many times you brainwash people to believe it's true, in FIELD, in FACT, and in LIFE, it's NOT TRUE!

It would all have been better if the disangagement never happened. But as the saying goes- "*"When the Jew escapes Gaza, Gaza chases him down"*


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



You're the only hater bitch, seal. You're venom and hatred are beyond what any person holds within.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5BtQgTGOI4]American Muslims celebrating 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umCrKnO6jKw]MUSLIMS AGAINST CRUSADERS BURN US FLAG DURING 9/11 MOMENT OF SILENCE(UK) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjqQfRJoHbk]bosnian muslims celebrating 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKcw-iyhobg]Hamas Head Haniyeh on Bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ_Kh8ecoxk]London Muslims Commemorate 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Jews don't celebrate when innocent die! Our enemies do!

Stop lying!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Because a few Muslims on a private website praised Malik Hassan it's all Muslims, right? So when the American navy bombed Jewish ships coming from the Holocaust, that means all Americans were massacring Jews?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Israelis Celebrate Death of Palestinian Children Killed in Accident -- Society's Child -- Sott.net


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Those were only a few out of at least 300 posts covering that, and they were condemned.

_How were the reactions of Palestinians when the Fogels were murdered?_


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



So seal didn't lie? And those were only public statements, we aren't allowed to hear what they say in private.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Because a few Muslims on a private website praised Malik Hassan it's all Muslims, right? So when the American navy bombed Jewish ships coming from the Holocaust, that means all Americans were massacring Jews?


Hah?  "A few Muslims"?  You smoking Hashish again?  LOL


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



less than a month ago you all were justifying the IDF deliberately shooting a young palestinian about her age in violation of a cease fire because he came too close to some fence and you want me to weep for some worm banquet that happened eight years ago.

hell, i have been more respecctful towards her than you cheap ass mothers who are using her memory for your own selfish political ends. you peeps, jews and zionists, feed on your dead worse than any cannibal that ever lived. they oughta change the tale about the golden calf into one about a golden hannibal lecter fornicating with jeffrey dahmer. at least it would be more believable.

does anyone actually think lipush gives one teeny, tiny tinkers damn about this dead and long ago rotted away of this piece of zionist political fodder.

pardon me for sounding so kosher...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNo7vTOAWN4]Palestinian TV celebrates most murderous terror attack in Israel's history - YouTube[/ame]

Gaza: Thousands celebrate Jerusalem attack - Israel News, Ynetnews

Blog: Gazans celebrate terrorist attack on Tel Aviv bus

Hamas celebrates terrorist bus bombing with candy, cries of 'Allahu Akbar' - National counterterrorism | Examiner.com

Gaza celebrates; Fayyad condemns terror attack - Israel News, Ynetnews

PA celebrates Abu Jihad's terror and killing of civilians - PMW Bulletins

Video: Palestinians Hand Out Sweets To Celebrate Terror Attack On Israeli Bus? | Weasel Zippers

http://www.aipac.org/~/media/Public... Palestinians Glorify Released Terrorists.pdf


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Seal's a hater. he belongs to niether Palestine nor Israel, but for him, Israeli blood counts less. He said so himself. He can say 10 times I have "crocodile" tears, and blah blah blah, but he's being a hypocrite and he knows that, and if there is something I hate, are Anti-Semites trying to cover up hatred with saying they simple "disagree" with Israel's policy.

So f*ck of, Seal. We all know you by now (And you're not at all being nice, or try to be, so let me tell you to shove it, let ME being the one who is not "nice"!).


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipushs own link:

An Islamic Jihad spokesman Abu Ahmed told Ynet the blame for the attack lay with Israel for its operations in Gaza. "*The responsibility lies with those who killed 130 Palestinians in Gaza, most of them*
children," he said. "We welcome this heroic act and strengthen the hands of those who carried it out. This is only the first of many responses the Palestinian people are planning."

Maybe if you weren't killing hundreds of Palestinians those attacks wouldn't happen? Why do you take everything out of context? Why don't you admit Israel was viciously killing dozens of Palestinains? What did you think they would do? They want justice. They celebrate justice.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Interesting site you get your info from, this sott.net should be called SHIT.net, ha ha ha:

High Strangeness -- Sott.net
Did Google street view capture proof of aliens? The experts weigh in
Some experts in the UFO world are saying Google Street View may have captured evidence of the second sighting in as many months. The sighting in question was photographed as a pink triangular shape floating in the evening sky over St. Peters, Missouri. 

Black triangle UFO photographed from Space Shuttle in 1986?

'Paranormal activity' to blame for car crash near dam
Two men who walked away from a car crash on the back roads around Wivenhoe Dam claimed to be chasing an alien space craft when found by police. Police and the driver's insurance company received several sketchy phone calls from the men, who appeared to be convinced paranormal activity caused the crash. 

Maybe the little green men want deer corn?
Three digital images taken Dec. 29 by an unattended wildlife camera on a deer lease near Nixon appear to show a series of anomalies in the sky and near the ground, says Fletcher Gray, deputy investigator with the Strike Team Area Research (STAR) unit of the Mutual UFO Network (MUFON). 

Wait a minute there...*MUFON?* Ha ha ha!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipushs own link:
> 
> An Islamic Jihad spokesman Abu Ahmed told Ynet the blame for the attack lay with Israel for its operations in Gaza. "*The responsibility lies with those who killed 130 Palestinians in Gaza, most of them*
> children," he said. "We welcome this heroic act and strengthen the hands of those who carried it out. This is only the first of many responses the Palestinian people are planning."
> ...



"Maybe if you weren't killing hundreds of Palestinians those attacks wouldn't happen?"

They would have. Because Hamas' target is not finish the occupation. they said before that even if we leave they will haunt us down.

As it is written in Hamas' charter, like in the hadith - "Until you fight the Jews and kill them, and they hide behind stones and trees, and the stones and trees will call "_*Ya Muslim! Ya Abduallah! Had'a yahudi wa'arai! w'Ta'ala faqtul*_".


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

You can say whatever you want about the site, but Lipush already acknowledged it as true. And she's an Israeli.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

The zionists never let the deceased rest in peace.

Heck, the so called Holocaust was reported to have taken place over 65+ years ago.

Yet the juden are still milking the gullible western people and nations for guilt money as though the alleged event happen yesterday.

And have their cash cow Holohoax museums in cities all over the world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionists never let the deceased rest in peace.
> 
> Heck, the so called Holocaust was reported to have taken place over 65+ years ago.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well, we're not as smart and peaceful as you Muslims are.  I personally am very jealous of the high intellect shown by Islamists such as Sunni man.  Maybe if we converted to Islam?  What do you think?  LOL


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipushs own link:
> ...



That's not in Hamas's charter and that was a horrible excuse, forget theory and look at reality, Palestinians only attack when Israel is attacking their people.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




really?     according to even the  COOKED books   that whore sherri presents  ---in the past 
FIVE YEARS -----with  PRECISION BOMBS     Israel has not even attained a kill rate of two per   week.       In the course of my own life-----I held a job -----in city health facility with 
a catchment area of about one square mile---------in which the MURDER rate exceeded 
the entire   thing in Gaza that islamo nazis are calling ethnic cleansing

you think kassams on Gaza city would not get more than two kids per week?    you are 
delusional      The reason jewish kids are suriving is on account of the  SHELTERS   in every building and even in apartments in israel      The reason  arab children die is because 
their mothers are eager for the  SHAHID PAYMENT AND GLORY


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



you sure won't sell many t-shirts to the IDF with that sales pitch.

Israeli Army T-Shirts Mock Dead Palestinian Babies, Bombed Mosques

Israeli army t-shirts mock Palestinian deaths

oh wait...that happened over five years ago and isn't pertinent, right? am i getting this double standard thing down?

YOU STOP LYING!!!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> You can say whatever you want about the site, but Lipush already acknowledged it as true. And she's an Israeli.


Are you an alien from outer space or just a Muslim alien?  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Hamas' charter is worse, you're right.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmo64fcvKs0]Muslims Celebrating 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



what part of "reap what you friggin' sow" do you fail to understand.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



*Shalhever Pass

Offir Rahum

Helena Rapp

Yehonatan Palmer

Shlomo Nativ*

*5 Keddoshim murdered by Palestinian "freedom fighters"*, 5 who come up to mind, being killed without ANY provocation or attack previously. 5 children out of many taken from us. And for what?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks ? 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds Pensito Review


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



The Palestinians need to recognize Israel's right to exist, and you need to stop being a hater.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sure it was without any provocation......


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks ? 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds*Pensito Review



0% agree on religious grounds attacks??

Yes, BIK, tell it to someone who BUYS IT


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks ? 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds*Pensito Review
> ...



Gallop Poll, realize the population is huge. And, you Jews don't buy it. We could care less what jews think. They only care about themselves.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



well, we have two pretty sorry fookin' armies on our hands here because the palestinians deliberately targeting kids ain't getting the job done while the israels, who do everything they can to protect the kids, are dropping them like the flies that were swarming around sweet ella's body in the hot negev sun.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Poll: 93% of Muslims Worldwide Condemn 9/11 Attacks ? 0% Approve of Attacks on Religious Grounds*Pensito Review


the Website's name is Penis-ito review?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Is it the alcohol that creates such vivid hallucinations or do you mix your meds with it as well?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Jews help worldwide community more than mosts of world's nations. 

But how easy it's of you to ignore that fact.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Please explain.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Many of Israeli doctors have been sent to countries like Indonesia, Haiti, Thailand, TURKEY, to help nature disasters.

Even enemy lands in which Jews are many times at stake.

And unlike what they tell you, it is NOT to pull out their organs or spread illness. It was simply to help.

All of the Israelis can remember Turkey's hypocrisy. We sent our best soldiers and unites to basically pull them out of pitholes, crashing buildings, water, fire, in the time of the earthquake, we were one of the FIRST to arrive and help. And what did we get in return?!? a TV show showing IDF butchering Muslim kids and drinking their blood!


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




do you really want to do body counts?

do you REALLY want to do body counts?

maybe jewish settlers and other jewish malcontents should get over the idea that hiding behind their children  and using them as human shields is not a protection for their land theft.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

According to critics of Islam, Islamic terrorism is linked to the practice of divinely sanctioned warfare against apostates. 

Polls taken by Saudi owned Al Arabiya and Gallup suggest moderate support for the September 11 terrorist attacks within the Islamic world, with 36% of Arabs polled by Al Arabiya saying the 9/11 attacks were morally justified, 38% disagreeing and 26% of those polled being unsure.[91] A 2008 study, produced by Gallup, found similar results with 38.6% of Muslims questioned believing the 9/11 attacks were justified.[92] Another poll conducted, in 2005 by the Fafo Foundation in the Palestinian Authority, found that 65% of respondents supported the September 11 attacks.[93]


"Allah's Apostle said, "I have been sent with the shortest expressions bearing the widest meanings, and I have been made victorious with terror (cast in the hearts of the enemy), and while I was sleeping, the keys of the treasures of the world were brought to me and put in my hand." Abu Huraira added: Allah's Apostle has left the world and now you, people, are bringing out those treasures (i.e. the Prophet did not benefit by them). Narrated in Abu Huraira.

&#8212; Sahih al-Bukhari, 4:52:220, see also Sahih Muslim, 4:1062,Sahih Muslim, 4:1063,Sahih Muslim, 4:1066,Sahih Muslim, 4:1067 and Sahih al-Bukhari, 5:59:512

Furthermore Muhammad said in another Hadith:[46]
The Prophet said, "Who is ready to kill Ka'b ibn al-Ashraf who has really hurt Allah and His Apostle?" Muhammad bin Maslama said, "O Allah's Apostle! Do you like me to kill him?" He replied in the affirmative. So, Muhammad bin Maslama went to him (i.e. Ka'b) and said, "This person (i.e. the Prophet) has put us to task and asked us for charity." Ka'b replied, "By Allah, you will get tired of him." Muhammad said to him, "We have followed him, so we dislike to leave him till we see the end of his affair." Muhammad bin Maslama went on talking to him in this way till he got the chance to kill him. Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah

&#8212; Sahih al-Bukhari, 4:52:270, see also Sahih al-Bukhari, 5:59:369,Sahih Muslim, 19:4436

And another Hadith:[47]
The Prophet passed by me at a place called Al-Abwa or Waddan, and was asked whether it was permissible to attack the pagan warriors at night with the probability of exposing their women and children to danger. The Prophet replied, "They (i.e. women and children) are from them (i.e. pagans)." I also heard the Prophet saying, "The institution of Hima is invalid except for Allah and His Apostle. Narrated As-Sab bin Jaththama

&#8212; Sahih al-Bukhari, 4:52:256, see also Sahih Muslim, 19:4321 Sunan Abu Dawood, 38:4390


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

Jroc said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



And that proves a point. Hamas and others already has people in Israel.

The wall that Israel always lies about doesn't do shit.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIesXORjBps]Let's blame the Jews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I wasn't talking to you, now, WAS I? 

Tell you the truth, I feel more comfortable talking to him, than to you, even with him being Palestinian. At least he doesn't bring the "goyim" crap every 2 posts!

And I wans't saying BODY COUNTS, if you wanna start that, be my guest,, he was saying that all Palestinian attacks began with Israel's assault, I was pointing out at least 5 events which came up to mind on the spot, of Israeli kids being killed with NO previous provocation.

Get that?!


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



you are funny. for all the benevolence and altruism of the jewish state, they sure seem to be one of the, if not the, most hated countries and people in the world.

ya know, that might change if y'all would stop committing acts of genocide, war crimes and ceased the endless slaughter of palestinian and lebanese children.

people are waking up to your people's barbarity and abject amorality. get used to it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



And? Israel has hypocrisy too. All world powers have hypocrisy and they all also have humanitarian groups, humanitarian groups are all mostly international groups with lots of nationalities. That doesn't mean jews do more work than almost every other nation. That's absurd. Everyone should help each other during disasters. That doesn't erase the other side of it. The war of it.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



that's mighty white of ya there, lipush.

ya know, ol' hitler wanted to work his magic away from the prying eyes of the world too, lipush.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



And besides, how much of that aid is Israel's concern for other people, and how much is just Israel's "Brand Israel" propaganda campaign?

Gaza had an aid package to Haiti but Israel would not allow them to send it. If Israel had a real concern, they would have allowed that shipment to be sent.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Speak English. I don't read minds, what the hell do you mean there?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Gaza collects Haiti aid, says it was similarly shaken by Israel - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything starts with "Gaza says"..... lol


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

But wait, Gaza wished to help Haiti? Thought they have no medicine or food. How can they "afford" helping anyone?

Wasn't it all "We're starved"? boo hoo?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Your argument is stupid, you must not understand what humanitarian conditions are, it's not about putting one cracker in your mouth.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipushs own link:
> ...



Jews spending the day in Gaza.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2eLFtfeowY]Codepink built a playground at beach camp in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]

In fact they have been to Gaza several times and Hamas keeps missing their chance to kill Jews.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Your argument is stupid, you must not understand what humanitarian conditions are, it's not about putting one cracker in your mouth.



My orguement is quite reasonable. They say they have nothing to eat. people who have no food nor medicine cannot really afford helping other state. Will be busy keeping what they have inside.

Unless the situation is different.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



*Jewish kids in Gaza?*

Yeah, right.

THAT Makes sense.

NOT.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Every day of Occupation is filled with billions of human rights abuses and provocations! You cannot say there are no provocations as long as there is Occupation! There is even still an Occupation of Lebanon, Sheeba Farms!

And those war criminal settlers are the ones most responsible for their children's deaths. They should be criminally tried for putting their children's lives in danger the way they are doing as they steal and squat on the lands of others or have their children taken and raised by parents who really care about the safety of their children.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

"Billions of human rights abuses and provocations"?

Now I would LOVE to see you prove that!

Again, like you do best, you just throw things out of your mouth hoping to score! Arn't you TIRED of it?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



The settlers are living in their towns like the people of Washington living in the capital. There is NO difference between them and THEM. No settlers EVER put their children on porpusely dangerous situations. They LOVE their children and give them the BEST education and BEST values. Most settlers are loving, giving, and very kind human beings. You wish to paint them as wicked so you don't feel bad about being a hater.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Look at this. 

Israel's human rights record 'concerns' UK - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Look at this.
> 
> Israel's human rights record 'concerns' UK - Israel News, Ynetnews



Free Malvines!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> "Billions of human rights abuses and provocations"?
> 
> Now I would LOVE to see you prove that!
> 
> Again, like you do best, you just throw things out of your mouth hoping to score! Arn't you TIRED of it?


Billions, trillions, eh what's the diff.? Once you're as fucking crazy as Sherri, who cares?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Everything starts with "Gaza says"..... lol


To Tiny Brain Gaza says or Hamas says is the same as "Simon says", their words are on par with Gawd Almwighty!  LOL


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Israel's human rights record 'concerns' UK - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Hah? Nah...I say you just want everybody else to hate Jews as much as you do, you Nazi cocksucker.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Look at this.
> 
> Israel's human rights record 'concerns' UK - Israel News, Ynetnews



We also have concerns;

We're concerned about the non stopping occupation of Northern Ireland

We're concerned about the continuing settling in the Gibraltar Island

We're concerned about the occupation of the Carrebean Islands

We're concerned about the "Nakba" made against the people of Diego Garcia colony in the Indian ocean.

We're concerned about the illegal British occupation of Saint Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha Islands.

The Israeli Democratic regime is highly concerned about Britian's policy concerning these territories, concidering the fact that they're ignoring the laws of justice and holding civilians under illegal foreign occupation. Israel demands Britian to free all those mentioned above, and take all settlers out


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this.
> ...



Oh yeah you're concerned but doing the same thing. I didn't like Britain's actions, but you view them as an ally except when they say critical things of your country.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



We see Britian as an ally?

Where was I when they decided that?

Great Almighty Britian's occupation in Israel screwed up both Arabs and Jews.

Who likes who?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> "Billions of human rights abuses and provocations"?
> 
> Now I would LOVE to see you prove that!
> 
> Again, like you do best, you just throw things out of your mouth hoping to score! Arn't you TIRED of it?



Every prisoner held inside prisons or detention centers inside Israel  is held every single day in violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention. That is over 4000 violations of intl law that are war crimes every single day.

Every act of torture or medical neglect or violation of due process rights of prisoners every single day are human rights abuses. Over 4000 prisoners are subjected to countless human rights abuses every single day.

Every refugee forced to live off of land they were ethnically cleansed from suffers a new human rights abuse every single day they are not allowed to return to their land. There are millions of refugees, the daily human rights abuses they alone endure take us to human rights abuses in the millions.

And I could go on and on, no doubt but that daily human rights abuses are in the billions!

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic

The nation which occupied the greatest amount of territories illegaly, is probably Britian. It's hilarious that THEY are concerned about any Israeli step we decide to do. Minority in Britian suffers much more than the poorest Palestinian here.

They better look at themselves before expressing "concern" for others. Our grass might not at all be clean, but theirs simply STINKS.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

Again Sherri claims things ("in the billions") she cannot back up.

Someone here told me you're a lawyer. Well, in the law studies I registered for, when you claim something in court, you better have some evidence to back it up, and if not doing so, you cause great amount of damage to your client.

So where's your case of 'Billions'?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



We all know that, and we are against occupation. That doesn't give you an excuse to point fingers elsewhere and not acknowledge your own policies. I never knew israelis care about Northern Ireland. I thought they stood with Britain on that issue.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

Many are not allowed to return to their land, Sherri. Jews among them. This issue will be solved one's there's a treaty both Palestinians and Israelis can live with.

Prisoners in Israeli jails are abused mosly by fellow prisoners, less by Israeli guards. The testimony of Musab Hassan Usuf told he first understood something was "wrong" when he saw how Hamas treat their own fellow inmates. Then pushing the blame on the Jews. Why not? It's catchy.

you could go "on and one" but you have yet to give any grounds to your claim.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



There are not many outside conflicts we're involved with. Those do not concern us.

And we didn't point a finger. It is britian so "concerned" over other's people's problems.

What's that crap of "Minister for MidEast issues" they have? The nosey one who thinks he can scold anyone he feels like scolding, like he is a king of some MidEastern Calipath? What's up with THAT, anyway?

They're not in the MidEast, so why they push their noses where those don't belong?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



And what about when America does that?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Does what? involve in MidEast issues? or scolding?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



They voluntarily choose to take their children onto lands that intl law tells us is occupied, and that same intl law tells us the settlers live on lands in occupied territories in violation of intl law. They, hundreds of thousands of Israelis, act as war criminals when they live in occupied lands, they are criminals, and every day they place the lives of their children in danger. They, more than anyone else, are the responsible ones when violence befalls their children, and they will answer to God for that, I expect! To think, having to live knowing you caused your own children's death like that! I always say I would choose to be a member of the occupied population over the occupier population anyday, I like to retain my morality and keep my soul intact! One cannot hardly do that as one of the Occupiers peoples.

Sherri


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You know what I'm asking, same thing. So when they do it do you oppose it?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > "Billions of human rights abuses and provocations"?
> ...


Eh Sherri don't get too far ahead of yourself, Israelis are like mother Teresa compared to the way Pali animal's behave, especially when it comes to respecting human rights and international laws.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=cHq25tnZoFs"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cHq25tnZoFs[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Depends. If the MidEast "involvment" concerns Israel when Israel needs it, then it's our business and we have no problem with that. But when it concerns no one and helps no one we do not see the reason.

We didn't think, for example, that USA should have gotten involved in Egypt. Concerning Syria we have no opinion of the matter.

We know WE are not getting involved there. It is none of our business and there are many Israelis thinking that this situation in Syria is quiet convenient. Sad, at points, but convenient.

USA putting itself in the MidEast wars, at most times, isn't clever. They tried to help in Syria and got bitten. They tried in Egypt, the same deal, before that.

The American regimes tries to be the "peace maker" but at many cases they don't think of the consequences of it.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Isn't the land known as USA also "occupied", was taken by force from natives, many of them innocent and helpless, because of the Pioneers from Europe? You cheer the bloodshed on thanksgiving, the Nakba of the American people on the Indian natives.

No, before you eat me up, that is also said in sarcasm.

Less then 1% of the world's STATES are not occupied. by the sword. By the blood. looking back, I could say you probably have some of the responsibility, too, Sherri, concidering the fact that you live on the land that many generations back, was taken from someone by force.

I wonder how many Europeans today living no the ruins of concentration camps, dealing with their lives as if nothing. Does that concern you, Sherri? I doubt it. Do you see any of those as WAR CRIMES? Because being a Jew, from a family of holocaust survivors, that concenrs me.

So enough with hypocricy. As I said, there are many who lost homes, and many who cannot return. Peace treaty could hopefully bring justice for both Arabs and Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

The noose is tightening around the neck of Israel.

Eventually, the Assad government will fall and the Islamists will take over.

Egypt is already heading that way with the Muslim Brotherhood now in power..

The next step will be Jordan will having it's own arab spring.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Again Sherri claims things ("in the billions") she cannot back up.
> 
> Someone here told me you're a lawyer. Well, in the law studies I registered for, when you claim something in court, you better have some evidence to back it up, and if not doing so, you cause great amount of damage to your client.
> 
> So where's your case of 'Billions'?



I came up with millions of examples, just off the top of my head. That's enough, certainly, that illustrates plenty of opportunities of provocation. We did not even touch on daily life and the daily human rights abuses, like restrictions on movement that prevent travel between Gaza and the West Bank and East Jerusalem, checkpoints that can take hours to get through, attacks on protesters, attacks on journalists, home demolitions, targeted killings, continued ethnic cleansing, land confiscations, road closures, declaring lands closed military zones in violation of both intl law and the Israeli Court opinions, attacking children walking to and from school (settlers and IDF attacks), arresting children as young as 7 and even as young as 18 months old, torturing children prisoners, sexually torturing children prisoners, shooting fishermen and farmers in Gaza, targeting children to hurt and kill, killing over 1500 children since 2000, killing over 8000 Palestinians, mostly civilians, the list of human rights abuses I do not think it would be possible for me or any other person to ever document the billions of human rights abuses present in every single day of Occupation. How many drops of water are in an ocean? I feel like coming up with a number for daily human righrs abuses in Israel's Occupation of Palestine would be a similar undertaking, to determine.

Sherri


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Did somebody remind the Sherri abomination who speaks so highly of international law, and human rights, that Hamas, the current leadership of the Palestinians, is categorized as a CRIMINAL TERRORIST ORGANIZATION by the US and most civilized Western Nations in the international community. 

Fucking lunatic!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The noose is tightening around the neck of Israel.
> 
> Eventually, the Assad government will fall and the Islamists will take over.
> 
> ...


Another masturbating Muslim.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2013)

*The Founding Father of modern day Israel.....because without him Israel wouldn't exist......*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> *The Founding Father of modern day Israel.....because without him Israel wouldn't exist......*


Nah, that's the Muslims' and especially Palestinians best friend and idol.  Heil Hitler got updated to Allah Akbar.  True story:

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The world was a very different place when America was settled, Colonialism was the order of the day. By the 1900's the world had become a different place, and we had international bodies nations became members in, like the United Nations, and nations bound themselves to intl laws voluntarily by treaty, that essentially protected soveregnty rights of peoples in their lands and nations. Colonialism was essentially outlawed by provisions in the UN Charter that state land cannot be acquired by territorial conquest. 

Sherri


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



*Bingo!*

When Europeans took America it was not illegal.

When the Zionists took Palestine it was illegal. And still is.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Why should they kill them, Tinnie, when these Leftist ladies are so good for yours and Hamas' propaganda purposes.
Gross? Code Pink Activists Dress Up as Vaginas for Free Abortions Rally | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It just proves a point.

Hamas does not want to kill "the Jews" like the lying propagandists always say.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Who mentioned Jewish kids in Gaza?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 26, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




Indeed....



> *11-Year-Old Yoav's Legacy: 'Love Everyone'
> First to reach 11-year-old Yoav Fogel's blood-soaked bedside saw a prayer hanging over his pillow: "Love everyone."*
> 
> 
> ...




11-Year-Old Yoav's Prayer - A7 Exclusive Features - News - Israel National News


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 26, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You wrote about Jewish kids spending the day in Gaza. Or is that one of your little fibs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 26, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





			
				P F Tinmore said:
			
		

> Jews spending the day in Gaza.



Where did I say kids?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Which law says it's illegal for jews to live in israel?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Until they hide behind the stones and trees, and the stones and trees will say...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Hashem yikom damo.

May little Tamar grow up to be the builder of many Jewish towns, name each upon the names of her family members. This should be her best vengeance!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Which law says it's illegal for Palestinians to live in Palestine?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

no one should be surprised over the  RELATIVE MORALISM  of the islamo nazi pigs.  

shit like sherri and tinmore carry a legacy  of   "WE MAKE THE LAWS"      The laws created 
by the  'cultures'  of shit like sherry and tinmore ----rendered genocide   LEGAL  ---when shit 
like sherri and tinmore DID it       Always remember----the actions of the INQUISITION 
were legal by justinian law-------and the nuremberg laws rendering genocide legal were 
based on the JUSTINIAN CODE     -----the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE  was legal   by  SHARIAH 
LAW-----and the continued enslavement of confiscated Sudanese children  is STILL legal 
by the glorious shariah code with both tinnie and sherri support

as to jews in palestine-----jews began purchasing land in palestine ----the JEWISH HOMELAND
 over the past  more than 4000 years as soon as it became possible----ie when   the OTTOMANS  legalized it in the 1800s --------but so doing is an AFFRONT to the vile filth of constantine---first emperor of the  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  (first reich)     and shariah-----
-it negates the sense of  DOMINION    which both the whores and dogs of 
mecca and rome claim to be   HOLY

I understand it-----I grew up in a town dominated by shit like sherri and tinmore----
there was an EPILEPTIC  response to the fact that jews were  "MOVING IN"    
in the  1950s------post war  VETERANS MORTGAGE GALVANIZED demographic shift---
and     in the  1970s ----when  "blacks" ----well   at first just a few pakistanis moved in 
the shit went nuts     (I was gone by then but my mom told me about children she 
saved from abuse)        

  keep it up nazi pigs---sherri, tinmore


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^ irosie certainly weaves a very convoluted and bizarre tale of woe........


----------



## ima (Jan 27, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^ irosie certainly weaves a very convoluted and bizarre tale of woe........



You mean compared to the koran, wife beating sharia and wiping your ass with an uneven number of rocks?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You have it twisted, I think, the words about vengeance, I guess that is the Zionist take on vengeance, that it belongs to Jewish children to go out there and forcefully take! The Zionist way to teach the child!

The Biblical view of vengeance I was taught is Vengeance is mine, sayeth the Lord.

Another funny thing, what I read in that article Girls At War, is the story of little girls Tamar was growing up with who rejected that idea that vengeance was taken through building. They had other ideas about vengeance, like going to the road with the whole settlement community and throwing rocks at passing Palestinian cars. I think they went to do that the day after the Fogels were killed, that is what the article says, the adolescent girls who were interviewed said they all participated, it was a settler community event.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas!
> ...



Your link does not say a word about Hamas having anything to do with this rocket attack, a rocket launched into Sderot that occurred in January of 2005, not the article or the comments to the article. So, I have difficulties with your conclusion you are reaching here.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You're no Christian, you're a Jew hating, white supremacists, nutjob. I know your kind, and I know your brand of Christianity There is only hate in your posts, you're consumed by it. You're not a mentally stable person.. Get some help


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Here is a link to an article in Haaretz, there is no allegation made in this article, either, that Hamas launched the rocket that killed this Israeli girl!

Sderot teen dies of wounds sustained in Qassam strike - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

January of 2005 was when Israel still had illegal settlers living inside Gaza.

January of 2005 was before Hamas had control over Gaza.

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You answer my question with a question?

I asked you first. Answer me, I'll answer you.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Vengeance is in the hands of HaShem, to strike the wicked and teach them they were mistaken ("He will fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace"). That is why vengeance should not come by the sword or the bloodshed, and the Fogels knew that. The solution they have is the calling to Israel to stand strong and not surrender to the enemies. So Tamar Fogel told herself to the nation. She said "They won't defeat us, we will continue to built and bloom" ("But the more they afflicted them, the more they multiplied and the more they spread abroad.")

Tamar's best ANSWER to the beast who slaughtered he baby siblings, and her noble parents, is to grow, build Israel, have many fat babies and teach them that the nation of Israel will never turn the other cheek. 

Not killing and not insulting and not humiliating anyone. Simply live in Itamar, build Itamar, give birth to children in Itamar. May EVERY daughter of Israel look at Tamar as a role model of surviving even with anger and sadness and grief.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

Sherri, I don't know where you took the Article from but that's a pure lie. Tamar is a noble child, she never expressed any will to harm Palestinians-

Tamar Fogel Speaks of the Future - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News

_"The family is against any personal revenge or taking the law into civilian hands. Their slain children felt the same, they said, unequivocally."_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzAzgnSy86w]Tamar Fogel, the 12-year-old who discovered her murdered family in Itamar, speaks out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sherri, I don't know where you took the Article from but that's a pure lie. Tamar is a noble child, she never expressed any will to harm Palestinians-
> 
> Tamar Fogel Speaks of the Future - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News
> 
> ...




You see the problem is , youre trying to have a rational conversation with an irrational person. That's cool if you think you can do some good with it, I don't think so, You can have a rational conversation with some, not her. It's not only Israel she hates it's the Jewish people and their religion


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, I don't know where you took the Article from but that's a pure lie. Tamar is a noble child, she never expressed any will to harm Palestinians-
> ...



I said before, What Sherri does best is throw things out on the keyboard, and maybe something will end up being true.

If Sherri will be kind enough to bring the "source" to the article in which the Fogels called to hurt Palestinians, we might have something to discuss.

Either way, they never did so. The Fogel family is truely enlightened one. They are Tzaddikim who don't seek violent revenge on anyone. They're an example to us all


----------



## Jroc (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Indeed they are.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Hamas is responsible for all that's happening in Gaza. Previously to Cast Lead, most of rockets were fired directly by Hamas. And even if it's not done by THEM DIRECTLY, they are the responsible ones for the other organizations. They have complete control.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sherri, I don't know where you took the Article from but that's a pure lie. Tamar is a noble child, she never expressed any will to harm Palestinians-
> 
> Tamar Fogel Speaks of the Future - Inside Israel - News - Israel National News
> 
> ...



The article is in Tablet Magazine and it is entitled Girls At War.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Hamas was not in control of Gaza in January of 2005 and your source does not support your baseless claim that Hamas killed this girl. Israel occupied and continues to occupy Gaza and in 1/2005 Israel had a greater presence in Gaza, with illegal  settlers there and presumably soldiers there, as well, to protect the illegal settlers.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

Link for the article?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Link for the article?



www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/77378/girls-at-war


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't see where Tamar called for people to hurt Palestinians in that article.

Some where trying to go on a price tag (more than understandable) but the police stopped them soon after.

The only place I see Tamar's doing, is indeed in the lines -"In the clip, Tamar is seen alternately sobbing into her grandmother&#8217;s arms and raging back at Bibi&#8212;angry not just at her loss, but at the official hypocrisies. &#8220;What will happen if you do something?&#8221; she asked the prime minister. &#8220;Your America will be angry? America will do something to you?&#8221; When the prime minister tells her, &#8220;They murder. We build,&#8221; she challenged him.Tamar Fogel knew from experience that building can be undone. She and her family were evacuated from Gush Katif in Gaza in 2005; she told the prime minister that he is making a war between brothers. 

Such a smart child!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

*"At the end of the clip Moriya and Roni were frozen. They were proud of Tamar. With her resolve, poise, and tragedy, Tamar would undoubtedly become a symbol of their generation&#8217;s heroism..."*

Correct!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush    do not get upset when you argue with a nazi whore----keep 
in mind----nazi whores considered   ten year old kids in Auschwitz to be 
criminal prisoners who if caught trying to escape---- should JUSTLY 
be executed for comitting a crime.     A few years ago I had a conversation 
a USA  Lawyer---who was also muslim.   The conversation wandered 
into the family of my husband who TECHNICALLY were criminals in the 
islamic country in which they lived because they escaped----in a journey 
out of there that went on from about  1935 to  1942.    Such escapes 
were illegal for jews ---in fact,  even travel thru the country unauthorized, 
was illegal for jews.    The issue was that  my mother in law----then a teen--
had been liable to the  DHIMMI ORPHAN law     which would make her 
"legal for the taking"  by any muslim who wanted a sex slave----as her 
father had died when she was 11. .    I brought up this case---and the 
lawyer  (american muslim)   insisted that what my mother in law ---and 
her father in law---did to save her was ILLEGAL ---ie they were criminals 
and should have been stopped ----because they DID SOMETHING ILLEGAL 
IN THAT COUNTRY.    Everytime  sherri mentions the word  ILLEGAL ---keep 
in mind-----"LEGAL"  in the islamo nazi cess pool mind---- includes shariah enslavement of children and murder of children.  Thousands of christian 
sudanese children remain ENSLAVED_-- ---LEGALLY -----to sherri's delight


----------



## ima (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Israel controls Gaza still, making them responsible for what goes on there. If you don't like the rockets, blame it on the Israeli government, they control Gaza through the IDF.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



But she does not live in Itamar anymore, I have read she lives with her grandparents in Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I don't see where Tamar called for people to hurt Palestinians in that article.
> 
> Some where trying to go on a price tag (more than understandable) but the police stopped them soon after.
> 
> ...


Apparently Sherri has picked up from her Muslim friends, the Islamic art of Taquiah, lying to non Muslims, which is sanctioned by the Koran and Mohammad.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Itamar IS part of Israel.

But yet, she's still very young, and so are her brothers, so she will stay under her grandparents care until reaching maturity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Ruthi Fogel taught young girls in an extremist Jewish school in an illegal settlement  and she was a Kahanist, she followed the teachings of Jewish Terrorist Kahane. I do not call people who teach little girls to be Kahane followers  enlightened ones. She was teaching little girls to be terrorists. Roni, her student, said the day after the killing, "We all wanted revenge. We just wont cry and feel sorry for ourselves. We will do something about it. You know? If someone comes to kill you, then you kill them first, says the Torah." And Roni, age 14, Ruthi Fogels student, with a wooden pendant engraved with the words, Kahane Was Right, around her neck, says the day after Ruthi was killed everyone in Tapuach went down to the junction and threw rocks at Arabs passing by.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No, itamar is Occupied Palestine and Tamar and her two surviving little brothers do not live there anymore. If her illegal settler parents had not chosen to live as Kahanist illegal settlers in Occupied Palestine they would be alive today, along with the three young children who were killed with them.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Hey Sherri, you are a NUTJOB and a lying terrorist supporting whore that hangs around Jew hating Muslims, and who advocates the destruction of Israel.  And now you want enlighten us with your opinions on who is or isn't an extremist?! Ha ha good joke.

Get real bitch, you are taking yourself way to seriously. The only purpose you serve on this board is to prove on a daily basis the INSANITY that goes into being a Palestinan terrorist supporter.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Look at this fucking animal supporting Islamic terrorist animals who slit the throats of little kids.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So by your logic, if they would have lived in Tel Aviv, this would not have happened?


Stupid Sherri, in every major city in Israel Jews died because of this conflict. So your statement is totally DUMB.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Again Sherri, you've said it but never put any proof to it.

You said Tamar encouraged people to harm Palestinians and did it herself, NEVER brought anything to back up your claims.

Aren't you tired of lying?

Ruth Fogel was not a Kahanist, she was a loving person with loving family.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

sherri is THAT disgusting----if my grandfather's many brothers 
and their families  had managed to get out of austria and 
poland ----they would have survived the filth of her fellow 
nazis---but her fellow nazis dogs and pigs in the USA  were 
against their immigration attempts ----and we all know how 
the dogs of mecca blocked their escape to palestine      
If my husband's family had fled their country when the 
dogs of arabia invaded some 1300 years ago---
they would have saved themselves lots of grief too-----
but where would they have gone?   The shit of sherri's ilk 
was infecting the rest of the   world.

     I find it interesting that sherri actually would have 
supported the slitting of arab baby throats if Israel 
actually HAD  ethnically cleansed them all ----in 1948--
from  Israel        and decided to refer to any who 
remained as  OCCUPIERS.  I, very lucidly recall----
after  the war of  1967----Israel asked the arabs 
of Jerusalem to  RETURN-----and so they did----
if they did not-----since jerusalem was disputed----
they could have referred to the returnees as 
OCCUPIERS  and shot them in their tracks-----
I find sherri's ideas startling  for a person who 
claims to be born in the USA



   Roudy---tell us something about which you learned ---about the 
history of Iraq.    A very good friend of mine has ancestry in Iraq.
Her family fled the filth of  sherri-ism----centuries ago---to Bombay --
which was ok  -----they had each other and ----the zoroastrians are 
there.    The zoroastrians are treated in  Iran according to the  
SHERRI IDEOLOGY     Their common history is a kind of bond for 
them--over there in the erstwhile  BOMBAY (now mumbai)    
Do you think that when the dogs of pakistan attacked Mumbai it 
was  the  jewish/zoroastrian friendship that was a point of
----irritation?      It probably bothers   sherri.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

If some of her students were pissed off, it's understandable, they loved her and she got killed by our enemies. Every young man or woman, losing a teacher to the enemy, will be angry. No surprise there.

"He who comes to kill you, rise early and kill him first". Yes, so does the Torah says. a very meaningful lesson. Now the people of Itamar have killing dogs at gates, so this kind of slaughter will never happen again.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder if  sherri can tell us who  MEIR KAHANE KILLED---or 
what terrorist  action he orchestrated or even  ADVOCATED.
If that pharisee rabbi of ancient times----   were to  
"return"-----to.....well    Brooklyn     I believe,  as teenages, 
 he and  Meir Kahane  would have been  BEST FRIENDS 
and that friendship would continue until some shit like 
sherri killed one of them .    I never met Meir Kahane or 
even attended an "event"  at which he was present----but 
by coincidence I got to know some of his --from boyhood--
friends who told me the whole story after a sherri-friend 
 person murdered him.   To be brief----I learned from them--

---that if anything     Kahane was too damned  "christlike"
no wonder sherri does not like him-----he wanted the 
MONEY CHANGERS OUT OF THE TEMPLE  << 
         a very interesting and very precise analogy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You obviously did not read that article that goes on for pages addressing the extremist Kahanist school Ruthi Fogel taught young girls in. Or perhaps you did read it, and you simply see nothing wrong with young girls being taught to kill Arabs. That does appear to be the Zionist way!

The celebration of Purim at the school is addressed, and Roni, Ruthi's former student, says the lesson at their school is Rememeber Amalek and how these young girls are being taught they must destroy the Amalekites:

"On Purim, I went back to see Roni and Moriya. The celebration of the holiday was already in full swing, with music and drinking, and neighbors coming in and out. The families were determined to celebrate hard in the wake of the Fogel family murder: Remember Amalek, what he did to you coming out of Egypt. That was the Shabbat lesson at school, Roni told me. Who was Amalek? I asked. Any enemy of the Jewsthe Amalekites, the Arabs, the Nazis, the Palestinians, even the desire to do evil, she said. What Amalek has is azut hakodeshnerve, maddened by the holy spirit. Even though Amalek knew that we are the chosen people, they fought against us, said Roni. That is why we need to destroy them. How? Azut hakodesh. It takes nerve to rebuild the Temple. We learn about the Temple which you usually dont learn at Ulpana, said Roni gigglingafter all she is still a teenager, and it is embarrassing to brag about your school. You can see YouTube videos of Maale Levona girls exercising azut hakodesh, protesting down Highway 60. Theyre posted in blogs with entries like: As we drove back home to Shiloh we saw dozens of young women marching on the road. No surprise that they are students in Ulpana Maale Levona, who are legendary in their love of the Land of Israel and lack of fear in the face of government persecution.

This Sabbath they had a special party to celebrate Purim, the azut hakodesh of Esther and Mordechaiand to overcome the murder of the Fogel family, said Roni. All the girls were drunk with happiness, and she giggled again. They sang Hasidic songs and repeated sayings like, whats mine is yours, and whats yours is yours. Meaning everything belongs to everyone. Its like an uplifting of the spirit, she said. She was becoming inspired by the memory of the euphoria, inspired by the friends gathering for Purimtheir neighbor from Kazakhstan wearing a tall Central Asian felt hat, playing Jewish songs on his flute, the children dancing around the table, Lenny telling Jews dont learn from history stories about the 1954 Bedouin ambush on a bus of Israelis in the Negev around Purim. Roni was on a roll, as she poured out her love for her school and her world. They really want the Temple to be rebuilt, she told me. You see girls who werent friends hugging together and crying together, girls crying for the Temple, crying over things theyd done, and theyre really drunk with happiness. And the Rabbanit was shouting, Shma Yisrael, and other verses, and everybody repeated after her, shouting. And in Safed, they just all yell. We all yell for God to hear us. Theres a lot of happiness, Hashem hears our prayers. Girls lay on the floor and cried. Girls came up to me and said, Hug me, because on Purim theres a virtue and blessings come true, so the girls were blessing each other. We bring mishloach manot and there was a feast, food and drink. I was crying because of this [the Fogel family]; the rabbis wife said something that reminded me of what happened. She said that Hashem should keep his bad tidings in heaven, and girls were praying that Hashem brings about redemption. God punished us because we probably dont do what he wants. I think we need to do revenge against the Arabs. And we dont do nothing, our army. But Im not blaming the army, I blame the government. Theyre stupid.

http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/77378/girls-at-war?all=1

Sherri


----------



## Jroc (Jan 27, 2013)

Sherri's brand of "Christianity".. 




> false teaching of rejection of the Jews among Christians by scripture ignorant pastors and leaders is merely a lame theological excuse to those who actually are at heart anti-Semitic. This very same attitude and mistaken belief gave rise to the horrors of the Crusades, the monstrous Inquisition, and the outright murder of innocents during the Pogroms, in which hundreds of thousands of Jewish men, women, and children were slaughtered by people who regularly attended institutional "Christian" churches.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I am actually not reading about attacks like this in Tel Aviv, so yes, I am saying if Tamer's parents had taken them there to live instead of an llegal settlement in Palestine, they would all be alive today, if that had been the choice they made instead of living as illegal settlers in Occupied Palestine! 

Your comment is the dumb one, you ignoring the fact the parents are largely responsible for all of this by placing their lives in danger they way they did by living as war criminals unlawfully in Occupied Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

what do you imagine you demonstrated   sherri?     You did give us a very 
nice  example of how the very unusual holiday of PURIM is celebrated.  
I could tell you-----but you are too dense to learn


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




    nothing new about your  POV-----sherri----the parents of the tens  millions 
of children killed by those of your ilk  were also responsible for the deaths 
by living as criminals and resisting  laws that  demanded conversion to your 
disgusting filth.     In fact your people did so insist       People are still being 
killed by shit like you for -----SIMILAR CRIMINAL BEHAVIOR-----interestlngly, 
it still seems  "normal"  to you. 

   I attended a mosque a very long time ago-----by invitation of some muslim 
friends from southeast asia -------it was a "Good Friday"-----the visiting 
genius Imam used the day to  TEACH about christianity.  and the bible. 
I was young and idealistic-----the  FRIDAY (JUMAH) LECTURE  was so 
horrific   that I had to take deep breaths to avoid vomiting on the carpet. 
HIS lecture reminded me of old stories----about  great  grand parents 
murdered on christmas eve-----after a ROUSING CHURCH SERMON.

I imagined screams ----like from some ongoing pogrom. ------of course 
this sermon was an attack on CHRISTIANS   "perverse liars --ENEMEEES 
 OF ISLAAAAAM'    ----but the idea was the same.     Jerky little flower 
child that I was-----I "KNEW"  that this sort of stuff would be ALL GONE...
within the next ten years. ------the mosque was located walking distance 
from the site where the WORLD TRADE CENTER  would later be built.

By a strange set of coincidences  I was  AGAIN in New York City for 
that event-------as I watched the first tower burn---I heard on the news--
"plane hit the world trade center"     Then there was a GIANT FLASH 
as the second plane hit------of course the memory of that mosque 
incitement  decades before ------came back ----CLEAR AS THE GIANT 
FLASH OF LIGHT        Its ok----isa respecters did it---nothing can extract 
them from the  hand of   whats-his-name.   Of course the people who
 died that day are at fault-----they could have gotten a job in  HOBOKEN


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> what do you imagine you demonstrated   sherri?     You did give us a very
> nice  example of how the very unusual holiday of PURIM is celebrated.
> I could tell you-----but you are too dense to learn



I am shocked, I did not know Jews everywhere taught their children to kill like that!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



By your logic, 1.5 million Israeli put their children in danger, because they live in Ashdod, Ashkelon and Be'er Sheva. Those are not settlements, major cities in Israel, are those, but they are under rocket fire.

So by your logic, one should not raise children in the south either, because HEY, it's risky! rockets. We put our kids in danger, right?

Stupid logic, as well. Be'er Sheva is no different then Itamar. You know why? Because for our enemies, ALL of Israel is "occupied", Itamar= Tel Aviv, for them! So why shuold it be any different for US?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you imagine you demonstrated   sherri?     You did give us a very
> ...



Explain to us how your logic works. With every post you make less and less sense


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



give up     Lipush      she will not  "explain"    she will cling to her islamo nazi filth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Have you lost your ability to read English?

Purim in the illegal settlements, we see settler children being taught to kill the Amelikites!

"On Purim, I went back to see Roni and Moriya. The celebration of the holiday was already in full swing, with music and drinking, and neighbors coming in and out. The families were determined to celebrate hard in the wake of the Fogel family murder: Remember Amalek, what he did to you coming out of Egypt. That was the Shabbat lesson at school, Roni told me. Who was Amalek? I asked. Any enemy of the Jewsthe Amalekites, the Arabs, the Nazis, the Palestinians, even the desire to do evil, she said. What Amalek has is azut hakodeshnerve, maddened by the holy spirit. Even though Amalek knew that we are the chosen people, they fought against us, said Roni. That is why we need to destroy them. How? Azut hakodesh. It takes nerve to rebuild the Temple. We learn about the Temple which you usually dont learn at Ulpana, said Roni gigglingafter all she is still a teenager, and it is embarrassing to brag about your school. You can see YouTube videos of Maale Levona girls exercising azut hakodesh, protesting down Highway 60. Theyre posted in blogs with entries like: As we drove back home to Shiloh we saw dozens of young women marching on the road. No surprise that they are students in Ulpana Maale Levona, who are legendary in their love of the Land of Israel and lack of fear in the face of government persecution.

Is that a normal thing for Jewish parents to teach their children?

Did your parents teach you to kill the Amelikites every year on Purim?

If this is normal behavior for Judaism for parents to teach their children to kill Gentiles, Judaism is an evil people of conscience should be seeking to see destroyed!

Sherri


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




and we all know what iRosie's solution to rock throwers is....
"FIRE LIVE ROUNDS!!! KILL THEM ALL!!!"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lipush,

I am shocked that Jewish posters here, including yourself, find the things happening in the settlements addressed in the article Girls At War acceptable and normal Jewish behavior.

Here is more that was written about witnessed in this settlement in which Ruthi Fogel taught adolescent girls. 

Recall, Roni was Ruthi Fogel's student.

"A few days after Purim I drove up Highway 60 to Elon Moreh to see one of Moriya&#8217;s best friends, Tzuriya, who&#8217;d just graduated from Ma&#8217;ale Levona. I was with Dina, a 24-year-old from the city of Ariel who was translating for me. She&#8217;d come with me to the Purim party at Roni and Moriya&#8217;s, and was a bit stunned by the extremism she&#8217;d seen&#8212;by the end of Purim, the two sisters were singing Dov Shurin&#8217;s violent hip-hop song &#8220;Down With Arafat&#8221; and Roni was telling a story about going with her mother and Moriya to one of the junctions and seeing an Arab mother there. &#8220;We spat on each other and then fought,&#8221; said Roni, before adding that this happened a lot."

http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/77378/girls-at-war


Is this normal behavior for Jewish mothers to take their daughters where Palestinians are and spit at Palestinians and start fights with them?

You call these settlers holy ones, you even had a special word you referred to the Fogel's as, is this what holy ones in Judaism look like?

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you imagine you demonstrated   sherri?     You did give us a very
> ...




Kill like what,  pseudo baptist  isa respecting WHORE?.     
   where did you see  "killing lessons"    for that kind of shit go to your 
   local mosque.     you will get lessons in the joys and pleasures of severing 
   the genitalia of boys and shoving the organs down their still living throats 
   for the GLORY OF ISA


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Have you ever had a large rock hurled at your head, asshole?  Oh never mind, if it hits you it will be rock on rock.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush,
> 
> I am shocked that Jewish posters here, including yourself, find the things happening in the settlements addressed in the article Girls At War acceptable and normal Jewish behavior.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised the crazy Nazi witch who hangs around Muslime truck drivers (did you meet your boyfriend while you "working" the truckstops?) doesn't know the story of Purim, which goes back to ancient Persia.  

Purim (Hebrew:  &#1508;&#1468;&#1493;&#1468;&#1512;&#1460;&#1497;&#1501; (help·info) Pûrîm "lots", from the word pur,[3] related to Akkadian p&#363;ru) is a Jewish holiday that commemorates the deliverance of the Jewish people in the ancient Persian Empire from destruction in the wake of a plot by Haman, a story recorded in the Biblical Book of Esther (Megillat Esther).
According to the Book of Esther, in the Hebrew Bible, Haman, royal vizier to King Ahasuerus (presumed to be Xerxes I of Persia), planned to kill all the Jews in the empire, but his plans were foiled by Mordecai and his adopted daughter Queen Esther. The day of deliverance became a day of feasting and rejoicing.
*Purim is celebrated by giving mutual gifts of food and drink (mishloach manot), giving charity to the poor (mattanot la-evyonim),[4] a celebratory meal (se'udat Purim), and public recitation of the Scroll of Esther (keriat ha-megillah), additions to the prayers and the grace after meals (al hannisim)*.[5] Other customs include drinking wine, wearing of masks and costumes, and public celebration.[6]


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Occupation is the cause of her death, Zionists should end the unlawful Occupation and stop causing more deaths like Ellas![/QUOT
> The fact they won't accepts Israel's right to exist is the cause of her death. It's up to the Palestinians to accept Israel's right to exist and understand Israel has no intention of giving Abbas everything he demands


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I stopped reading as soon as seeing "taught to kill the Amalekies"

The Amalekies DON'T EXIST ANYMORE!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

There are many Jews who have the wrong thinking that "Amalek" exist today. Some see the leftover of "Amalek" as the Nazis and Arabs.

The Arabs are Ishmaelities, not Amaleks. And Ishmael in the Torah was the one mocking and humiliating his brother Isaac, not the other way around.

Amalek as if in today is the leftover of the bad things for the Jews- Antisemitism, Nazism, Islamism, self-loathing, deception, prejudice, etc. Amalek should not be viewed as people. 

"Remember Amalek" today means "Remember the things that have hurt you" and fight them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> There are many Jews who have the wrong thinking that "Amalek" exist today. Some see the leftover of "Amalek" as the Nazis and Arabs.
> 
> The Arabs are Ishmaelities, not Amaleks. And Ishmael in the Torah was the one mocking and humiliating his brother Isaac, not the other way around.
> 
> ...




  Lipush    I am not sure that sherri is really a southern baptist as she claims---but if she 
is ---there is a strain of anti semitism in the United States with which you may not be 
familiar----with which she may have been brought up.   I know about it because I grew 
up in a town that shortly before my family moved in had been "restricted"   which means 
 NO JEWS AND NO BLACKS---and---no all sorts of other things .   Thus there were 
nazi types around----with kids well inducted into nazi thinking.    USA  anti semitism is 
virulent. -----it just happens that most american christians give it up but some people 
never forget the lessons learned at grandma's knee      She stated she comes from 
TEXAS------I encountered some really screwed up texans when I was in the navy---
one quite intelligent kid said some things to me which led me to believe that 
he harbored odd ideas-----about jews.    I asked him   "how many of the banks 
in the USA  do you think are owned by jews" ----his answer was   98%    

I am not sure if sherri is simply a texan screwball----or is putting up a  "southern 
baptist front"   as a jihadist propaganda ploy.  She might be trying to influence 
christians of the USA     to  the islamo nazi POV  by USING  standard---somewhat 
outdated  ---southern baptist anti semitism.    The crappy interpretations of 
the new testament she posts-----seem lifted from idiot sermons that were delivered 
decades ago by extremely stupid provincial   "preachers"  Decades ago I used 
to hear some of the most idiotic interpretations on radio sermons---it is amazing 
what crap they broadcast and taught in churches----but things have improved 
MARKEDLY  

        Notice that she claims to have some expertise in the bible----
but does not even understand the symbolism of   AMALEKITE  or the 
issues from which it arises.   If you never read the New 
Testament-----try it.    It takes a jew or someone acquainted with Judaism to 
understand it.    Sherri never will.


----------



## ima (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> There are many Jews who have the wrong thinking that "Amalek" exist today. Some see the leftover of *"Amalek" as the Nazis* and Arabs.
> 
> The Arabs are Ishmaelities, not Amaleks. And Ishmael in the Torah was the one mocking and humiliating his brother Isaac, not the other way around.
> 
> ...



The nazis were largely responsible for the Jews getting to the promised land and setting up Israel. Give the peeps their props.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It is illegal settlers who live in Occupied Palestine who teach their children to kill the Amelikes,   that school your Hero Ruthi Fogel who you call a Holy One taught at, the lesson at Purim was destroy the Ameikites and they told the children that meant the Arabs. IS THAT A TEACHING AT PURIM FOR ALL JEWISH ISRAELI ZIONIST CHILDREN?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Cuckoo is people who call the Fogels who taught their children to kill Arabs Holy Ones! Tamer, God only  knows how many Arabs she will grow up and kill! What The Tablet articles discloses for the world to see is who those illegal settlers really are who live in Occupied Palestine, 600,000 religious extremists who teach their children to hate and kill from the time they are babies.Young girls were encouraged to go fight against the State, that is the other part of the story told in Girls At War! They deliberately use the child to carry out crimes and hide behind the child. The Zionist way!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## ima (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


So this is all one big "HatfieldMcCoy feud" from 3000 years ago? Geez what a bunch of babies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> There are many Jews who have the wrong thinking that "Amalek" exist today. Some see the leftover of "Amalek" as the Nazis and Arabs.
> 
> The Arabs are Ishmaelities, not Amaleks. And Ishmael in the Torah was the one mocking and humiliating his brother Isaac, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


Thar kind of makes me think about this saying in Christianity, love the sinner, hate the sin, a really difficult thing for people to do and be misunderstood about, as well! I think about the concept of terrorism, and anytime weapons are aimed at civilians and hit and kill them we have terrorism, like that 11 month old  baby the IDF killed in November. It is hard to separate two things that should be kept separate here. I am called to hate the acts of terrorism of the IDF and I am called to love the IDF soldiers who targeted and killed that baby.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If you knew the true story of Purim, you'd understand that what you say is laughable. Wicked Haman planned to kill the Jews, ALL of the Jews, in ONE day, by hanging. All that young poor Hadassa did was expose his plan to the king. It was him who ordered then that whatever Haman planned will come back to haunt him down.

_*It's not the Jews who destroy Amalek. It is Amalek destroying itself.*_


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Everytime you say we teach "hate" since our children are small, the obvious natural thing will be to point out that the Palestinians are doing the same thing, if not worse. Not only that, they teach that this hatred will lead them to heaven.

When you point out that settlers "teach" people to "hate" since they're young, ALL WHILE ignoring that Palestinians do so, you show great hypocrisy.

But I guess that's not a surprise. Coming from you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There are many Jews who have the wrong thinking that "Amalek" exist today. Some see the leftover of "Amalek" as the Nazis and Arabs.
> ...



What does that look like, hating the act of terror and loving the terrorist? Speaking against the terrorism, opposing the terrorism, hating the terrorism, and loving the sinner, thinking about the soldiers who kill babies makes me feel like crying, I think about how we were created in the image of GOD  and how incredibly sad it is to see what one human can do to another, but that is not where love calls me to stop, Love calls me to see there is another way and to see that those soldiers who kill can stop doing what they are doing, there is hope for them and love calls me not to give up on them. So much hate is a part of this conflict,  but there is hope for every person, no matter what they have done, to change and stop hating. And loving the simner is seeing that in every person. I think of it as being the eternal optimist , difficult to hang onto that, but sitting here I find myself thinking that is a challenge set before Christians to seek to do in their lives! Turning, pain into joy, turning, bad into good , turning, the impossible becomes possible! Always I am taken back to that cross Jesus was crucified on, the center of all of it!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



In Judaism, any Jew who dies in the hand of an Anti-semite, or an enemy of Israel, is considered as a _Kaddosh_(Holy). Especially if those are civilians or children.

I truely hope Tamar would not grow up to kill anyone. I hope she would not have to do that, because her soul is kind and pure, and no-one wants her to stain it with blood of others.

The settlers do not teach their children to kill, they are much more peaceful than many people on earth, I know myself not one and not two Israeli settlers, and they never hold any kind of bloodthirst or will to kill or harm anyone.

The settlers are the keepers of the gates. They are good Jews who are willing to protect Israel. May no harm come to them.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


She goes by what her Muslim handlers tell her. "Those kids were taught to kill ancient Amalekes, therefore they deserved to die". In fact all Israeli kids deserve to die because like Tinmore also says, their parents shouldn't put them there. See where this is going?  That's the insane rationality of the Islamists.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

Even Islamists won't use that kind of stupid logic. That logic is more for the Skinheads.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And how does any of that fix  anything, focusing on hate on the other side or attacking me? Trying to  be optimistic about the future  knowing 600000 illegal settlers hate like that and the next generation being taught as they are , now that is difficult!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't speak of fixing things, just that you cannot point that "you teach to hate Palestinians since childhood" because this point has no ground when the other side's doing that, and WORSE than that.

I pointed out your double standards, is all.

I wish the Arabs will hate us like our settlers hate them. If that happens, then there would be a reason ot be "optimistic".

The Arab hate towards Jews doesn't bother you? It should. just like the jewish "hate" bothers you.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There are many Jews who have the wrong thinking that "Amalek" exist today. Some see the leftover of "Amalek" as the Nazis and Arabs.
> ...



And am I supposed to forgive or love the hands that slaughtered Shalhevet Pass?

To forgive the ones who abused the boy Offir Rahum, laughed while he begged for his life in horror?

Am I supposed to feel forgivness for the hands that took the life of the children of the Sbarro restaurant?

Am I supposed to shake for peace the bleeding hands of the Ramallah lynch?

And I supposed to act with forgiveness toward the terrorist that butchered young Israeli girl, Helena Rapp, tore hear still beating heart out of her chest?

The palestinians that shot the rockets who killed 4 year old Yuval Abeba, his only sin was being outside of the yard, playing hide and seek with his sister?

You tell me, Sherri, how this "love the sinner" supposed to work for me?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Love and forgiveness gives us peace and the only way I know how to do it is through belief in Jesus. Do you know that is why many Christians believe there can be no peace in the Middle East until Jesus returns? Because the people do not believe in Jesus. And I know your response is to remind me of Christian killings throughout history, and my response to that is killings of anyone anywhere had and have nothing to do with Jesus. Jesus, to think of a man without sin who died to save all of us, and the love He has for all of us, my small act of forgiveness extended to anyone over anything is nothing compared to that. And His last words, about those unjustly killing Him were Forgive them Father, for they know not what they do. Hate and not forgiving others poisons us, our hearts and our minds, it does not hurt the other  person. When I see nonviolent resistance I see Jesus, in Christians and in Jews and in Muslims. Like Mazin Qumsiyeh, like Bassam Tamimi, like Juliano Mer Khamis. There was another man I wanted to list, but I have read nothing from him for so long now, I wonder if he has left Israel now and I cant even think of his name. And Juliano was killed, I think Israel killed him to stop the work he was doing.I read a lot of Israelis are leaving Israel. I never read anything anymore hardly from the peacemakers, they are leaving in droves. I cannot help but see this image of a sinking ship and the rafts carrying those who escaped far far away.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 28, 2013)

"Do you know that is why many Christians believe there can be no peace in the Middle East until Jesus returns? Because the people do not believe in Jesus."

Then many Christians are wrong.  Wrong to believe 'it's impossible' - and wrong to stop trying to help promote peace.

The accusation that 'Israel killed Juliano Mer-Khamis' is not promoting anything positive whatsoever.  I've read that HAMAS killed him because he was against their violence and oppression.......  Nobody has any proof - so why speculate?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

I do not appreciate missonary tactics, Sherri.

If if have felt the need to follow your God, we would have looked for ourselves for such a path.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> You tell me, Sherri, how this "love the sinner" supposed to work for me?


It doesn't......you are Jewish......not Christian........


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

Juliano Mer was killed by hostile Palestinians in Jenin. He was hated by radical sources simply because he was born to a Jewish mother, and some of his "project" was in order to protect Palestinian women.

Israel gains nothing from killing an "artist" which is not under any circumstances a danger to Israels security. Those were fanatic groups inside of the Palestinian camp which hated him, because he saw corruption inside the Palestinan camp and wished to change it. He said previously, and ironically enough, that he fears his demise will come from the same people he wished to protect.

Kind of poetic irony, ins't it?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



your sometimes naiv'e way of "forgiving" everyone can be great between Christians, but here it will be translated into stupidity and weakness.

When saying an "eye for and eye" the "Christian answer" will be "it will leave us all blind"

Better all of us blind, than an enemy who can see while you, yourself, can't.

And if you, sherri, are always to the forviging side, the loving side, the one who follows Jesus, why don't you express that side to Israelis, like you do to Palestinians.


----------



## ima (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me, Sherri, how this "love the sinner" supposed to work for me?
> ...



and you're a fake muslim, so what?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I do not appreciate missonary tactics, Sherri.
> 
> If if have felt the need to follow your God, we would have looked for ourselves for such a path.



You asked me a question, how to forgive, and I answered it to the best of my abilities. When I think about those three men I named who embraced nonviolence,  I have reason to believe all three were influenced by Jesus Christ, Mazin is a Palestinian  Christian, Juliano's father was a Palestinian Christian and Muslim Bassem Tamimi wrote a letter stating in nonviolent resistance  actions he is guided by Jesus example to follow.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Then maybe Jesus will forgive Sherri for supporting Islamist terrorist child killing animals, for Sherri is a lunatic hater of Jesus' people the Jews, and she knows not what she does.  LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



That last question, who is it I am right now having a discussion with about forgiveness and love?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me, Sherri, how this "love the sinner" supposed to work for me?
> ...


Loving the sinner is actually what Jews do every Yom Kippur by forgiving others who have done them harm, and asking God to forgive them as well. You forget there was no Christianity, Jesus was simply a practicing Jew.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush was asking "Why aren't I feeling that LOOOOOOOOVE coming from Sherri?"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Juliano Mer was killed by hostile Palestinians in Jenin. He was hated by radical sources simply because he was born to a Jewish mother, and some of his "project" was in order to protect Palestinian women.
> 
> Israel gains nothing from killing an "artist" which is not under any circumstances a danger to Israels security. Those were fanatic groups inside of the Palestinian camp which hated him, because he saw corruption inside the Palestinan camp and wished to change it. He said previously, and ironically enough, that he fears his demise will come from the same people he wished to protect.
> 
> Kind of poetic irony, ins't it?



Those claims were proven to be false Hasbara claims, no convictions of Arabs has occurred since his death. I believe Israel killed him, they know nonviolent resistance of the type he embraced is a much bigger threat to Israel then armed resistance. God is present in nonviolent resistance and we all know who ultimately wins in a struggle against God!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


True, but he wasn't a zionist......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Juliano Mer was killed by hostile Palestinians in Jenin. He was hated by radical sources simply because he was born to a Jewish mother, and some of his "project" was in order to protect Palestinian women.
> 
> Israel gains nothing from killing an "artist" which is not under any circumstances a danger to Israels security. Those were fanatic groups inside of the Palestinian camp which hated him, because he saw corruption inside the Palestinan camp and wished to change it. He said previously, and ironically enough, that he fears his demise will come from the same people he wished to protect.
> 
> Kind of poetic irony, ins't it?



You cannot even bring yourself to call him by the name he called himself? And again, no Palestinians convicted in his murder! Could it be possible he was killed by corrupt Palestinians working with Israel? I am convinced Israel was involved!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Of course he was a Zionist, as that is part of being a practicing Jew. So is your Koran, it says "Musa led his people of Israel to the Promised Land where they are to dwell forever." Again both the NT and Koran are derivatives of the OT.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jesus proves himself a very ardent zionist in his action in the temple court 
yard in which he expels the money changers.    The historic issue regarding 
the money changers was  FOREIGN INFLUENCE in the temple ----IT WAS 
A PHARISEE ISSUE.     Jesus was clearly a pharisee in his words and his 
deeds -----absolutely.    Even his parables and ---adages were typical 
PHARISEE ----and his rhetorical style      Anyone interested can ask 
some yeshiva kid-----in reference to the time ----ie the ROMAN control 
era-----who was the nemesis of the pharisees?        ok sherri----you 
tell us.    Jeremiah would know      I did not know----but my kid attended 
a very traditional  yeshiva in the USA-----one that has a LONG HISTORY 
---no changes there.     in his grammar school days.    He mentioned 
a name I knew-----that is how I learned the real history of that 
particular player.    It is a very important factoid


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Juliano Mer was killed by hostile Palestinians in Jenin. He was hated by radical sources simply because he was born to a Jewish mother, and some of his "project" was in order to protect Palestinian women.
> ...



   ***** I am convinced some  fake baptist bitch did it****


----------



## ima (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sunni, is your face the way it is because you got carpet burns from kissing so many dirty carpets for allah?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



In Roudys world, Christianity does not exist,  lol. And love and forgiveness is not a one day a year thing for Christians who follow the teachings of Jesus. It is a daily command of Jesus to follow. And of course Jesus was not a Zionist, Zionism was not invented until the 1800s.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




it is easy to spot an islamo nazi slut-----they all parrot the same shit

 "The Jews are a nervous people. Nineteen centuries of Christian love have taken a toll." Benjamin Disraeli    (well----that was about a century ago---now its 20 centuries)
    zionism is the theme of the bible from beginning to end   (of the bible) 
    Baptists do not really read the bible      My baby noticed that ---he told me
       after first coming into contact with christians----since he went to a yeshiva 
       for grammar school----he was naive---really naive----so that christianity 
       was NEW for him.     His comment was  "christians see history as beginning 
       2000 years ago ------and they read the bible like its a comic book----the 
       book of jonah is all about a person getting swalllowed by a whale and 
       something like a greek myth"    (for the record---all the kids in his high 
       school were super smart-----even the muslims and christians---avid reader 
       he was----but never got to the new testament----he did read the greek myths)


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Juliano Mer was killed by hostile Palestinians in Jenin. He was hated by radical sources simply because he was born to a Jewish mother, and some of his "project" was in order to protect Palestinian women.
> ...



You're convinced but cannot point out at why.

Then let me point out why- _*It simply goes well with the way you see Zionists.*_

Israel gains nothing from killing an atrist. He was no danger to us, and if we would have been involved it would have been a shot in the leg for us. We are not that stupid. We do things with careful thought.

This man was killed by the very same people for whom he fought. Poetic justice much, I believe I said it already.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes he was.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 28, 2013)

And surely you have links to some reliable source with the information that "proves" your assertions?

Otherwise, it seems it's just you repeating your wishful thinking.....


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



First a few outright lies,  and then the asinine proclamation that "Zionism wasn't invented until the 1800's". 

The *word* may not have been invented until the 1800's - but that doesn't mean the idea is so recent, LOL.  Unless we're supposed to believe that Jew-murdering hate didn't exist before a German coined the word 'anti-Semitism'???

'Zionism' = the longing of the People Israel for the Land of Israel, the love for the Land, the wish to live in the Land.
I believe the first recorded examples are the verses in the Bible from the Babylonian Captivity.....


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> And surely you have links to some reliable source with the information that "proves" your assertions?
> 
> Otherwise, it seems it's just you repeating your wishful thinking.....





  Marge----   
  The phrases    "I proved it"   and   " (you)  PROVE IT" are very important
   in islamic          
  "discussion"     I know because I encountered lots of young educated muslims 
  when I was very young-----and had lots of time to talk.     An example of a 
  reasonable use of the phrase----a real example 
     Muslim   " Nelson Rockefeller is a jew"

     Me    "no---he is protestant"

    Muslim  "does he have a lot of money'"?

    Me     "yes"   

   ,Muslim    "see?   I PROVED it"

    Muslim    "maimonides was a jew who converted to islam"

    me     "he was a jew and never converted"

   Muslim   "some of his books were written in arabic" 

   me   "yes---his medical stuff----some of it --that was the
       language of the country in which he lived but he never
       converted" 

  Muslim     "PROVE IT"     " I PROVED that he was a muslim---
       he wrote in arabic "    (for the record---I think he had a 
                             translator do the arabic for him-----he 
                             was very careful of linguistics and even 
                             had his hebrew stuff checked----or so I 
                             read---his issue was that it is important 
                             to be careful of what you WRITE---because 
                             people tend to believe anything WRITTEN)


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^

Lol, no Muslim ever says that, get a grip of yourself.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL, now the zionist pukes want to claim Jesus as their own.

Juden logic and reality.......polar opposites.....


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, now the zionist pukes want to claim Jesus as their own.
> 
> Juden logic and reality.......polar opposites.....




the meccaist dogs never stop reminding the world that not only are they dirty---but
they are also illiterate dogs.     The new testament has been translated into arabic
  sunni-boy       try reading it      oh   I forgot ---most muslims do not read arabic  
  you can read it in english  -------you can read english----right?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's not what I said you illiterate moron. I said Jesus was a practicing Jew and Christianity did not exist during Jesus' time. And every practicing Jew including Jesus would believe in the teachings of the Old Testament and the Ten Commandments, including God's promises to Issac and his descendants of The Covenant The Promised Land and Jerusalem. 

Your interpretations of Christianity are pathetic and contrary to every Christian I know, including the ones on this message board. It only serves to justify your hatred and adoration of Islamic violence and intolerance. It would be best if you address your own  contradictions rather than render your ignorant and bigoted opinions of other faiths.  I would not be surprised if you are a convert to IslamoNazism as a result of your close ties with Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, now the zionist pukes want to claim Jesus as their own.
> 
> Juden logic and reality.......polar opposites.....


We are not claiming "Jesus as our own" in fact there is no mention of Jesus nor are Jews supposed to have any opinion of Jesus who came thousands of years after the Jewish faith was established. Individual Jews may have their own opinions but that is not reflective of the faith nor is it of other Jews.  Jews were practicing monotheism and following the Ten Commandments and making contributions to humanity thousands of years before your illiterate terrorist prophet appeared on the scene in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

roudy----I think   sunni resents the fact that   Jesus was a jew-----that is what he calls  "CLAIMING HIM"      keep in mind-----as a muslim he would declare such a 
character to be a DOG OR PIG or something like that        besides----Muslims are 
very conflicted about Jesus-----so the declared him a  MUSLIM   about whom 
virtually nothing is known because the New Testament is one lie after the other.
They have their own version named     ISA      Isa was a muslim   like  Adam---and 
Hercules


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Roudy    I grew up with lots of people like sherri-----as children they were inculcated with 
so much crap that if anyone suggested that   Jesus would not eat bacon and eggs----
they would be INDIGNANT


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Ha ha. Funny part is they claim that Abraham, Moses, and Jesus were Muslims "subconsciously" and they didn't even know it thousands of years before Islam even appeared.  

And what can we say about Mohammad, he made himself a direct relative (or else he'd chop your head off!) of Abraham's Son Ishmael, who lived 3000 years before Mohamad!  Now, maybe I'm not up to date with this whole ancestry search thing they have now using your blood / genes and modern technology and science....but was Mohammad claiming that the lizard eating, moon god worshipping, illiterate Saudi Arabian desert savages had a better technique of ancestry search that could go back thousands of years, than even today's 21st century science?!  Somebody please enlighten me here.  

And yes, I'm a direct descendent of good old Julius Ceasar himself...because I say so.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, now the zionist pukes want to claim Jesus as their own.
> ...


Hardly, but give him credit for trying.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




This is the part that I find interesting Roudy----we do have history that ISHMAEL 
was LITERATE ---in hebrew.    Muslims claim he moved to arabia ---and is the 
great great great  etc etc etc   ...grandfather of muhummad     So what happened 
in that family?      In my family people get INCREASINGLY EDUCATED  ---so what 
happened in the  MUHUMMAD family----their distant ancestors were literate and 
then somehow the whole mess of them got so stupid   that they give up the idea 
for thousands of years?     arabic did not become a written language until about 
300 AD  when some kind zoroastrians made an alphabet for them.    They
simply forgot the concept of ---scratching liitle curliques in the sand?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I find it hilarious how an illiterate terrorist can appear on the scene in Saudi Arabia, and then decree "I am a direct descendant of Ishmael who came at least 2700 years me!" and all the Arab thugs and criminals around him said: "Yessir, you da man Moe, whateva you say!"


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?


The truth is he was a terrorist, a thief, a rapist, a caravan robber, a mass murderer, an illiterate, and a pedophile.  And those are his good qualities.  Just because a billion people think highly of him doesn't change who he was.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 28, 2013)

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?
> ...



No that isn't a truth. You're making baseless allegations.....


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 28, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?



"You people"?????


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 28, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



If you'd never spewed slime about 'Zionist-controlled media' and other 9/11 conspiranutter BS filth - I might be inclined to be concerned about your feelings so much.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?
> ...



Yeah, as far as I'm concerned when I discuss topics in this Israel and Palestine forum I don't blabber about Moses when responding to people. I don't get it. Rosie and Roudy can meet up and cuddle while reading their daytime stories of 'Yathrib' just for God's sake leave it out of these discussions.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with religion and if I ever make a case it would be a legitimate one, although I'm not aware of your accusations.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



LIAR, EVERY WORD YOU SAY IS A LIE! You have no capability to tell the truth about anything.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Jacob was a Zionist. Abraham was a Zionist. Moses was a Zionist. God was definitely a Zionist.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


How so, did Mohammad not rob caravans, marry an eight year old named Aisha, terrorize the unbelievers and those who stood in his way, engage in mass murder throughout the Saudi peninsula, invade people and lands and rape their women, steal their belongings, and force Islam down their throat at the point of the sword?  And in the process promise any criminal or illiterate thug who fought and died 72 virgins in Islamic heaven. Only to be emulated by his followers over and over throughout history, even up to today. which part of what I said is not true?  Would you like me to list the instances, some mentioned in your own Koran?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Take another dose of your meds, go to your white padded room, and call me in the morning, FREAK!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2013)

Everybody clear out!  The Sherri-thing is getting to blow!  Alluhuakbar!  Kaaaaboooooom!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

sherri is nothing new------islamo nazi pigs play word games -----for them  "religion" 
and "philosophy"  is something like  nursery rhymes  little girls use when playing 
'jump rope'       Tinnie does it too-------lots of biblical "interpretations"   that sherri 
presents come from   silly backwoods  "ministers"    who also play games with words.
  Many of them are harmless-------just silly.     But they do create lots of misunderstanding


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

From  sherri 
LIAR, EVERY WORD YOU SAY IS A LIE! 
You have no capability 
to tell the truth about anything.


     sherri----the above quote is yours-----it is silly to fart out 
           "LIE"   without  stating what the putative  "lie"  
            is      You should know that


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> sherri is nothing new------islamo nazi pigs play word games -----for them  "religion"
> and "philosophy"  is something like  nursery rhymes  little girls use when playing
> 'jump rope'       Tinnie does it too-------lots of biblical "interpretations"   that sherri
> presents come from   silly backwoods  "ministers"    who also play games with words.
> Many of them are harmless-------just silly.     But they do create lots of misunderstanding


Sherri is some Islamist Muslim's little Jew hating doggie.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Only in the minds and the hearts and souls of those who worship Zion, your cult worship sets Zion above God even! The word for it is Idolatry and you follow false shepherds like those spoken about in Ezekiel 34!


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Go on, Sherrifilth - screech your hatred a little louder.  It won't turn your idiotic misrepresentations into fact no matter how much you carry on.   

You've just claimed that there are no verses in the (Hebrew) Bible talking about remembering Zion or wanting to return there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Zionism is a cult  as I have said and none of the Bible is about Zion worship!


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




So the l'il sherrithing is pretending now that it can read minds????  How curiously quaint of it.......  It's never dared set foot in a synagogue, yet it presumes to know who we worship, HA!

Still phrasing its filthy slanderous accusations as though its hateful ideas are somehow fact, I see.  

The word for it may be 'idolatry' in Judaism - but since nobody here worships any other than GOD Himself, it's just another one of those 'wife-beating' "questions" the hateful l'il sherrithing  thinks she's oh-so-clever for attacking with.

Not prime debate material, that.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



HAHAHAHA!  Still with the magical thinking of the under-7 crowd, I see!  

*Making unsubstantiated claims does not make them valid.  *


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



You are the one into Nation worship and you are the one not substantiating it as a Biblical teaching! Idolatry is what it is!


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

Poor l'il sherriliar imagines it has some supernatural power to make its pronouncements become fact.

Well, the FACT is you are nowhere near being qualified to make anywhere near an informed judgment on the topic of 'cults'.  Especially since you are so very very ignorant of the mainstream beliefs of Judaism to begin with.

Your hatred of 'Zionism' is rooted deeply in a deliberate disregard for ANY information about Zionism which comes from any organized contemporary Zionist group.  So there's no way it could possibly be accurate - it's like trusting Tacitus and Caesar for accurate information on the Druids of Gaul!

After you declaimed that 'Christianity is older than Rabbinic Judaism', I realized that you are never going to let actual historical fact get in the way of your asinine bigoted misrepresentation of events.

The people who are scribbling down 'revisionist history' are NOT the Zionists:  the revisionists are the ones whose overall goal is to 'rehabilitate' the world's view of the Nazis......


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

LYING won't help you, l'il sherrithing.  I am not into 'nation worshipping' - your accusation there is absolutely baseless.

And we can start with Isaiah 49: 14-16 for the Biblical references for not forgetting Zion.....  Which 'not forgetting' or 'remembering' is not at all the same as the 'worshipping' you are accusing me of.

Why do you continually make these ridiculous and very stupid claims?  You have no capacity whatsoever by which to know that which you claim to.....there's only one possible answer if you're not just making this shit up as you go......


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

Pooooor l'il sherrifilthflinger!  Sounds like she's having a real hissyfit over the FACT that just because she believes a thing, it doesn't thereby become a fact.

Nobody has elected the sherrisleaze to hand down definitions of everything to all the rest of us here....  she has ZERO authority here (same as me, yup!).......  That seems to really distress it greatly.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, now the zionist pukes want to claim Jesus as their own.
> 
> Juden logic and reality.......polar opposites.....



Saying Jesus was a Zionist is more than true. 

Jesus accepted the Idea of Jews belonging in the promised land.

Unlike OTHER crazy people, "claiming Jesus"

_*Jesus was a "Belestinian"*_


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?



Did you listen to what your Sunni friend, the hater says?

Do you think that helps us respect Islam, when he mocks and curse and slur the Jews?

Yeah, right.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Zion= Jerusalem, &#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501;

In early time periods, those who believes in the holiness of Jerusalem were called "Zionists"

Only later this term became to include ALL of the promised land.

All those who believed or Believe, that the Jewish people have a tight connection to the holy land and the holy city, and that THAT is where the belong BECAUSE that is where the ancestors belonged and lived and prayed, are ZIONISTS.

Christians, Jews, those without ANY religion, can be Zionists.

Jesus believed in that connection, Abraham of course did, for he brought the Jews in the first place, Moses did too. All those were Zionists because they acted on the connection between the land and the people of Israel.

The Jewish Bible is the first Zionist script. based on IT zionism exists today. And will exist forever.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Zion is holy for it was given by God.

"&#1493;&#1456;&#1492;&#1464;&#1500;&#1456;&#1499;&#1493;&#1468; &#1488;&#1461;&#1500;&#1463;&#1497;&#1460;&#1498;&#1456; &#1513;&#1456;&#1473;&#1495;&#1493;&#1465;&#1495;&#1463; &#1489;&#1456;&#1468;&#1504;&#1461;&#1497; &#1502;&#1456;&#1506;&#1463;&#1504;&#1463;&#1468;&#1497;&#1460;&#1498;&#1456; &#1493;&#1456;&#1492;&#1460;&#1513;&#1456;&#1473;&#1514;&#1463;&#1468;&#1495;&#1458;&#1493;&#1493;&#1468; &#1506;&#1463;&#1500; &#1499;&#1463;&#1468;&#1508;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; &#1512;&#1463;&#1490;&#1456;&#1500;&#1463;&#1497;&#1460;&#1498;&#1456; &#1499;&#1464;&#1468;&#1500; &#1502;&#1456;&#1504;&#1463;&#1488;&#1458;&#1510;&#1464;&#1497;&#1460;&#1498;&#1456; &#1493;&#1456;&#1511;&#1464;&#1512;&#1456;&#1488;&#1493;&#1468; &#1500;&#1464;&#1498;&#1456; &#1506;&#1460;&#1497;&#1512; &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1464;&#1492; &#1510;&#1460;&#1497;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1503; &#1511;&#1456;&#1491;&#1493;&#1465;&#1513;&#1473; &#1497;&#1460;&#1513;&#1456;&#1474;&#1512;&#1464;&#1488;&#1461;&#1500;"​
"*And the sons of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee, and all they that despised thee shall bow down at the soles of thy feet; and they shall call thee the city of the LORD*, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel."

(Isaiah 60) 

The Torah is holy because it was given by God

"&#1492;' &#1495;&#1464;&#1508;&#1461;&#1509;, &#1500;&#1456;&#1502;&#1463;&#1506;&#1463;&#1503; &#1510;&#1460;&#1491;&#1456;&#1511;&#1493;&#1465;; &#1497;&#1463;&#1490;&#1456;&#1491;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497;&#1500; &#1514;&#1468;&#1493;&#1465;&#1512;&#1464;&#1492;, &#1493;&#1456;&#1497;&#1463;&#1488;&#1456;&#1491;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497;&#1512;"​
"The LORD was pleased, for His righteousness' sake, to make the teaching great and glorious."

(Isaiah 42) 
_
Jews are called holy for they were given the Torah by God_

"&#1499;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497; &#1506;&#1463;&#1501; &#1511;&#1464;&#1491;&#1493;&#1465;&#1513;&#1473; &#1488;&#1463;&#1514;&#1468;&#1464;&#1492;, &#1500;&#1463;&#1492;' &#1488;&#1457;&#1500;&#1465;&#1492;&#1462;&#1497;&#1498;&#1464;; &#1493;&#1468;&#1489;&#1456;&#1498;&#1464; &#1489;&#1468;&#1464;&#1495;&#1463;&#1512; &#1492;', &#1500;&#1460;&#1492;&#1456;&#1497;&#1493;&#1465;&#1514; &#1500;&#1493;&#1465; &#1500;&#1456;&#1506;&#1463;&#1501; &#1505;&#1456;&#1490;&#1467;&#1500;&#1468;&#1464;&#1492;, &#1502;&#1460;&#1499;&#1468;&#1465;&#1500; &#1492;&#1464;&#1506;&#1463;&#1502;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497;&#1501;, &#1488;&#1458;&#1513;&#1473;&#1462;&#1512; &#1506;&#1463;&#1500;-&#1508;&#1468;&#1456;&#1504;&#1461;&#1497; &#1492;&#1464;&#1488;&#1458;&#1491;&#1464;&#1502;&#1464;&#1492;"​
"For thou art a holy people unto the LORD thy God, and the LORD hath chosen thee to be His own treasure out of all peoples that are upon the face of the earth."

(Deuteronomy 14)


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Do you people have any dignity by referring to 1.6 billion people's Prophet as a terrorist? Do you really expect Muslims to respect you and your Jewish nation with that behavior?
> ...



lemmee check with iRosie, roudy, MJB, toastman, marg, et al and get back to you on that. kay?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



LOL...i recall noomi's comment, words to the effect of "let the sky faeries duke it out amongst themselves."

i also recall a number of jewish psters objecting to my use of "chosen" when referencing them.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Nah- Uh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We rejected the idea of you claiming we see ourselves as having "blue-blood" or thinking ourselves that we're better then others based on the "You are my chosen people" cultural Biblical scripts.

We never claim in arguement that we must be on the right side simply because we're "chosen". I myself had that arguement with you, you must recall.

The Torah says what it says. Nothing is hidden there.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



well, i did make the assumption that many of you, yourself included, did believe in the torah. forgive me if i am wrong.

also i do not recall having that specific and particular argument.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Many Jews believe in the Torah.

Doesn't mean we lose all common sense


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Many Jews believe in the Torah.
> 
> Doesn't mean we lose all common sense.


You can't lose what you never had in the first place........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



well, you can certainly understand people's negative reactions to "and the LORD hath chosen thee to be His own treasure out of all peoples that are upon the face of the earth."

i am irish. my culture teaches me, and very strongly believes, that i am neither above no man nor am i below no man. it is an anathema to our nature and so much so that even typing this post makes my blood begin to boil. sinn fein will not take their seats in the british parlaiment because they refuse to take the oath to the queen. ohn lennon is loved for refusing the OBE

believe it or not, in my entire time in the U.S, army, i never ever addressed an officer as sir. i always addressed them by their rank.

if you do not mind, i will consider you my equal.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


JEWISH MYTHOLOGY! And leave Jesus out of it, he was not into land or nation worship, and this Zionism that celebrates child and civilian massacres!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, now the zionist pukes want to claim Jesus as their own.
> ...



Jesus was the first Palestinian martyr! And He was not a baby killer and thst tells us He was no Zionist!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

Silly Sherri! THe "Palestinians" are named after the "philisitines" (Although they have no real connection to them). Was Jesus Philisitine? No, Sherri, Jesus was a Jew. from post to post you prove how you have no connection to your own beliefs.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



G-d himself told in the Old Testament that he sees the holy land as HOLY (holy land is holy? surprise!)

Are you by any chance, challenging God?

Are you a disbeliever of God Of Israel, Sherri?


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Cmon Lips, you're not actually saying that an invisible made up superbeing gave the land to the Jews. Please tell me you're at least not THAT dumb.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I believe in Jesus and His New Covenant, with Jesus it was out with the old and in with the new, He was the fulfillment of the Law. Jesus words about the land, the meek shall inherit the land, and He told a Samaritan woman the time was coming when worship was not required in a certain place, not Jerusalem or a mountain in Samaria. The Temple of worship of God for believers in Jesus is our bodies.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


What you have said are the rantings of a Jew hating psycho.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Many Jews believe in the Torah.
> ...


Yeah OK we'll just learn common sense from you Holocaust denying Muslim lunatics. Ha ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Silly Sherri! THe "Palestinians" are named after the "philisitines" (Although they have no real connection to them). Was Jesus Philisitine? No, Sherri, Jesus was a Jew. from post to post you prove how you have no connection to your own beliefs.



Jesus was a Palestinian Jew, the name Palestine was derived from the word Philistine, but the land called Palestine began geographically to refer to a much larger body of land than the Philistine coast long ago, with shifting borders, over time. For example, at times Palestine included what is today Syria. And DNA testing also shows common ancestors for Jews and Palestinians, so saying Jesus wss a Palestinian Jew is a completely accurate statement.


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Aren't the first 5 chapters or so of the bible stolen from the torah?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



This is not the arguement at all.

My point is Sherri making up things, detaching herself from her own religion.

Christians believe the Old Testament is part of their religion (Without the old testament there is no new testament).

She said there is no "worshiping" of Zion or seeing in as "holy" in ANY place in the Bible. I quoted prophet Isaiah proving her wrong.

But it is written in the OT, she cannot ignore it. Yelling "Jewish myth" is not acceptable, when it is written in a book that is part of her faith.

That's my arguement.

Sherri's a Christian. she should know better than twist her own faith.


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Silly Sherri! THe "Palestinians" are named after the "philisitines" (Although they have no real connection to them). Was Jesus Philisitine? No, Sherri, Jesus was a Jew. from post to post you prove how you have no connection to your own beliefs.
> ...


There was no Palestine during Jesus' time, and Palestinians are not descendants of Philistines, you fucking ignorant moron. Arabs are recent invaders from neighboring Arab countries, who started calling themselves Palestinians as of 1967.   

Phew what a fucking freak!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Silly Sherri! THe "Palestinians" are named after the "philisitines" (Although they have no real connection to them). Was Jesus Philisitine? No, Sherri, Jesus was a Jew. from post to post you prove how you have no connection to your own beliefs.
> ...



"Jesus was a palestinian Jew"

HAHAHAHA! you're insane! where is the word "Palestine" mentioned ANYWHERE in the Old or NEW testament? you're out of your mind!


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


There's zero direct proof that Jesus even existed.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Boker Tov.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Silly Sherri! THe "Palestinians" are named after the "philisitines" (Although they have no real connection to them). Was Jesus Philisitine? No, Sherri, Jesus was a Jew. from post to post you prove how you have no connection to your own beliefs.
> ...


DNA tests also show common ancestry between Jews and Japanese. But there is one gene that all Jews from all over the world have that nobody else has, including Arabs.  This ties the Jews to be direct descendants of Aaron and the ancient land of Israel. Game over.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Silly Sherri! THe "Palestinians" are named after the "philisitines" (Although they have no real connection to them). Was Jesus Philisitine? No, Sherri, Jesus was a Jew. from post to post you prove how you have no connection to your own beliefs.
> ...



That's where you're lose your entire argument, Sher!

First of, Jesus never claimed to be a Palestinian, or philistine. He was described, however, as a Jew. He lived as a Jew, worshiped as a Jew, and died as a Jew.

He lived in the land of Israel. So...

The entire "Palestine" defenision is based on made up facts. The Arab are not by ANY chance "Palestinians". simply becase Palestinians=Phillisitines. Only in different root.

Arabs come from Arabia. PHILLISITINES came from the WEST. Arabs were/are dark haired and dark skinned. PHILLISITINES were redheads.

Arabs were from robbing clans that used to clash with one another. PHILLISITINES were sailors.

There is not even a slightest connection between the two ethnic. In the same way the conquerors could have called the MidEast "Probinica Shweitzaria". Would it make the Arab SWISS?

Tell me, Sherri. If I wore feathers and put on a beak, would it make me a DUCK?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> DNA tests also show common ancestry between Jews and Japanese. But there is one gene that all Jews from all over the world have that nobody else has, including Arabs.  This ties the Jews to be direct descendants of Aaron and the ancient land of Israel. Game over.


How about a  to your pack of lies..........


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Don't tell Sherri that.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Jesus said out with the old and in with the new?  When was that?  It's actually the exact opposite, Jesus said I have not come to change a SINGLE WORD of the Torah. 

Your Nazi version of Jesus is only good for you Nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DNA tests also show common ancestry between Jews and Japanese. But there is one gene that all Jews from all over the world have that nobody else has, including Arabs.  This ties the Jews to be direct descendants of Aaron and the ancient land of Israel. Game over.
> ...


Look up Cohen gene, you fucking idiot, I'm not your search engine. I've posted this before.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The problem is your  false interpretations of words to support Zionism, which was not created until the 1800s. I certainly have no obligation to buy into any of that. Just like I do not buy into the idea that Crusaders were called to kill by God, either.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Pssst, here another revelation for you. Your Koran doesn't even mention the word Palestine, not even once!  You'd think your 7th century terrorist prophet would have mentioned it if it was so holy and important. That makes Mohammad a Zionist too. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Don't you READ?! Isaiah 60!:

"_*And the sons of them that afflicted thee shall come bending unto thee, and all they that despised thee shall bow down at the soles of thy feet*_; *and they shall call thee the city of the LORD, the Zion of the Holy One of Israel.!*"

Do you want BIGGER letters to show there is no "interpretation" here? It's written in the Old Testament PER-SE!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Zionism didn't start in the 1800's. It started with Abraham.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



ISRAEL WAS CREATED IN 1948! THERE WAS NO ISRAEL WHEN JESUS LIVED! THE LAND JESUS LIVED IN WAS CALLED PALESTINE! And Zionism was created in the 1800s.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Jewish Mythology!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That gene is only found among a small percentage of juden.

Who _may_ have been associated with the tribe of Levi and the priests. 

But nobody really knows for sure.       

Basically, just another juden fantasy like the holohoax myth........


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Show me a proof in the New Testament that in time's of Jesus this land was called "Palestine".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Just think, before the 1800s there was no Zionism and there was no Rapture. And noone argued those books and maps written for 2000 years calling the land Palestine were lies. It took Zionism to come along to tell us, despite all the evidence to the contrary, there was never a Palestine. And some of those Christians who made up the Rapture and their followers decided to leave Christianity and become Zionists. And all of this happened, why? I think it is all the work of the Prince of the World, he keeps weaving those webs of deceit!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Just think, before the 1800s there was no Zionism....


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

Sherri cannot prove the land Jesus lived in was called Palestine.

Because she knows she cannot. It's a lie. Jesus never heard of such a thing called "Palestine" or the "Palestinians".

Sherri is delusional.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Show me a proof in the New Testament that in time's of Jesus this land was called "Palestine".


But the Torah does reference the land_ before _the Jews came and renamed it Israel........ 

Genesis 21:34 "And Abraham stayed in the land of the Philistines for a long time"

Which shows that the ancestors of the Palestinians occupied the land long before any juden laid claim to the land.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sherri cannot prove the land Jesus lived in was called Palestine.
> 
> Because she knows she cannot. It's a lie. Jesus never heard of such a thing called "Palestine" or the "Palestinians".
> 
> Sherri is delusional.



Places in The New Testament were designated by the names they were given by The Roman Occupier. There wss no Israel referred to and no Palestine referred to. The land was divided into provinces.Maps refer to the land as Palestine. I am looking at a map of Palestine right now labelled Palestine in Jesus Life in my Bible. The same way  I dont call myself a North American is exactly the same way a person would not call themselves a Palestinian when Jesus lived. I see myself as a citizen of the US  but I am also a resident of North America and Jesus was a man living under Roman Occupation and He was also a Palestinian.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> sherri>>>
> Just think, before the 1800s there was no Zionism and there was no Rapture. And noone argued those books and maps written for 2000 years calling the land Palestine were lies.
> 
> 
> ...



rosie>>
     "the prince of the world"   in the language of filth like  
ELMER GANTRY and SHERRI----refers to a being with horns, 
who carries a red pitchfork-----and encourages people to 
drink hard liquor.    The filth of the world use the device 
of   red pitch fork man to control their idiot shills----
Sometimes abusive parents threaten children with this 
silly fairy tale  being.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

"if you do not mind, i will consider you my equal."

I cannot understand why you keep making such a commotion over something like that:  you evidently didn't understand either my or Lipush's posts on the topic.

"Chosen" does not mean we have a reason to think ourselves any better.  It is more by way of something to live up to, within our individual and collective selves.  And no human is going to do that perfectly, so in that respect we are all equal PLUS to judge another as 'less' beloved of GOD or whatever is to presume to know that which only GOD could know (ie, mind-reading, etc) ....

I just don't know how to make it any plainer to you, seal.

And you were much mistaken to claim I have attacked Islam or Muslims or Mohammed.  Find MY words which seem to say such to you.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri cannot prove the land Jesus lived in was called Palestine.
> ...



Thanks for displaying your ignorance of history, geography, Roman 'civilization', and linguistics all in one fell swoop : ))


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Show me a proof in the New Testament that in time's of Jesus this land was called "Palestine".
> ...



Plish'tim  is not the same word as the one 'Palestine' is taken from.  It's irresponsible to go by the English or Latin translation:  that violates principles of linguistic study.

There is no archaeological evidence of cultural continuity through all those thousands of years. At least none of which I am aware - and that's a field of study which I've kept up in the years since I finished school.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

Sherriliar, why do you keep shrewing that "Zionism didn't exist before the 1800's"????

Did the Isaiah or Psalms get left out of your Bible?  Where are your credentials on the study of Jewish beliefs???

Are you the same sherrifilthspitter who pretended to hate labels, who claimed 'they only divide us'?????

So why are you insisting on labeling now?  And by what 'right' or 'authority' do you claim to force your preferred label on anyone else around here?

I thought you were just cheering sealie on in his insistence on 'equality'......?????

Speaking of inconsistencies!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


According to zionist linguistics, archeology, and logic......you are 100% correct.......


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Because you have some of Aaron's DNA to check against?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Sherriliar, why do you keep shrewing that "Zionism didn't exist before the 1800's"????
> 
> Did the Isaiah or Psalms get left out of your Bible?  Where are your credentials on the study of Jewish beliefs???
> 
> ...



Did you not just admit the word Zionism appears nowhere in those books? You cannot seem to make up your mind what these books say! Speaking of  inconsistencies!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Show me a proof in the New Testament that in time's of Jesus this land was called "Palestine".
> ...


_

But Palestinians are not Phillisitins_, you ignorant twit!


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Sherriliar, why do you keep shrewing that "Zionism didn't exist before the 1800's"????
> ...



Stupid l'il sherriwhore!  The WORD is not the same as the IDEA.   A WORD is just a label (symbol) for an IDEA.   The word 'gay' used to mean one thing, now it usually means something entirely different and unrelated.  

Nobody can "admit" what they didn't say......


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Sherriliar, why do you keep shrewing that "Zionism didn't exist before the 1800's"????
> ...



????? ???? - ????


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

The word "Zion" appears in the Bible 153 times.

Thus Zionism existed much before 1800's...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Lipush---the fact that sherri endorsed  ima's  idiot statement---should 
be a clue to you------just as you cannot  "TALK"  a delusion out 
of the mind of a psychotic with logic-----you cannot explain simple 
principles of population genetics to an idiot like sherri.   
Sherri is not opened to reality----she is an ideologue----a  
TRUE BELIEVER IN IDIOTIC SHIT

      she is also a  "good pupil"  in that she can
      mindlessly  parrot lots of crap


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Just think, before the 1800s there was no Zionism and there was no Rapture. And noone argued those books and maps written for 2000 years calling the land Palestine were lies. It took Zionism to come along to tell us, despite all the evidence to the contrary, there was never a Palestine. And some of those Christians who made up the Rapture and their followers decided to leave Christianity and become Zionists. And all of this happened, why? I think it is all the work of the Prince of the World, he keeps weaving those webs of deceit!



So you're presuming to decide that nobody who is a Zionist can be a Christian???  Gee, are you going to tell your pastor that???

There never was a COUNTRY ruling itself which was called 'Palestine':  that is not the same thing as that 'label' never having been used to refer to a geographic location.

If you cannot understand that difference, you really shouldn't be allowed out alone......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Palestine was derived from the word Philistine and from about 400 BC  or 500 BC forward the land that includes what is today Israel and Occupied Palestine began to be known as Palestine. I have been discussing this on two different threads today so it is becoming a little confusing remembering what was posted on each thread. Palestinians include descendants of Philistines but refer to a broader group of people then just Philistines.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



lol The word Zionism does not appear in the Scriptures, why can't you sinply admit that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Just think, before the 1800s there was no Zionism and there was no Rapture. And noone argued those books and maps written for 2000 years calling the land Palestine were lies. It took Zionism to come along to tell us, despite all the evidence to the contrary, there was never a Palestine. And some of those Christians who made up the Rapture and their followers decided to leave Christianity and become Zionists. And all of this happened, why? I think it is all the work of the Prince of the World, he keeps weaving those webs of deceit!
> ...



My pastor has never claimed to be a Zionist, and it really becomes almost  self evident Christian Zionists are not Christians. I actually know noone in my Church who calls themselves Zionists, and consider a person who says I Am a Christian Zionist, the noun is Zionist and the adjective is Christian. Loyalty to one is  disloyality to the other.  A Zionist cannot be a Christian, his loyalties are divided. I think another question for Jews becomes can you be a Jew and a Zionist? There are some Jews, I call them Jews of conscience, who dont think so.


----------



## ima (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Is your pastor a coon?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> The word "Zion" appears in the Bible 153 times.
> 
> Thus Zionism existed much before 1800's...


And the word Zionism appears nowhere. One can worship anything and anyone. But the fact places or people are named in Scriptures does not mean people worshipped those people or places and it does not  mean God ever calls us to worship people or places simply because their names appear in Scriptures.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The word "Zion" appears in the Bible 153 times.
> ...



It is called the "Holy Land" for a reason.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The word "Zion" appears in the Bible 153 times.
> ...




sherri    I have important news for you     the word  ZIONISM  is 
a construct in ENGLISH-----it does not even appear in Israeli  Hebrew 
language newspapers -----today
       The word   TRINITY  appears NO WHERE in the entire 
bible-----the word   SHIT-LICKING-WHORE  does not appear in the bible 
either-----but that does not prove that YOU do not exist


   how many times have judges cast a WHITHERING  GLANCE at 
  you and commented   "WATCH IT...!!!"

THE CONCEPT WHICH IS ZIONISM IS ONE OF THE MAIN 
THEMES OF THE BIBLE.    THE ACTION OF JESUS IN 
EXPELLING THE MONEY CHANGERS FROM THE TEMPLE 
COURTYARD WAS AN ACTION OF AN ARDENT ZIONIST--
trying to rid zion of filth like you.

the fact that jesus travelled to JERUSALEM ---was the 
act of a ZIONIST       Israel/Judea at that time was very 
important to JEWS----but it was by no means the most 
important cultural or political center of the WORLD   
For a person with a BIG TIME UNIVERSAL agenda---
jesus certainly chose a funny place to REVEAL IT.

Interestingly the early christians knew that so they 
took themselves to ROME   (whither all roads lead)

  ps---even alexandria would have been a more logical 
         place than jerusalem.   Philo was a big time 
         guy---his family chose ALEXANDRIA----he never 
         described a nation of   "PALESTINIANS"     
         he was literate in hebrew, greek and latin 
         and used terminology found in those languages

                gee you are stupid.    You express yourself 
                     as if your entire education is PROPAGANDA.
                     Try branching out in your reading 

      for PHILO ---read PHILO----do not read what some 
        islamo nazi propagandaist claims PHILO said---via 
        a few phrases lifted by a greasy islamo nazi paw

         I think in a courtroom---it would be said --you 
          base everything on "heresay" evidence   But 
          I am not sure


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Just think, before the 1800s there was no Zionism....


Phew!  How fucking ignorant can a person be?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

ima said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


What makes you think Sherri even has a pastor?  The shit she spews puts a big question mark on it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What a JOKE IS SHERRI----she claimed to be a  BAPTIST    In naming 
their churches and institutions   -----BAPTISTS  use the word  "ZION" 
  INCESSANTLY    (at least in the USA--where I live)    "FIRST ZION 
BAPTIST CHURCH"    is a common name for Baptist churches 
all over the country----so I googled----the information I have is 
---FROM AN EARLY AMERICAN BAPTIST CHURCH---ie one of 
those "first zion.... "  things ----is   "zion means Jerusalem"  --then 
a few quotations from the bible-----and then  "THE LORD DWELLS" 
in zion     (whatever that means----in hebrew imagery it would involve
a sense of SPIRIT  '  called  SHECHINAH.     elvis presley was a baptist---
in one of his songs he sings  "HOLY SHEKINA"   <<< pronounced 
as written-----well     close but no lollipop----his pronunciation 
is bizarre for anyone who knows a bit of hebrew.

In any case----sherri lied when she claimed to be a baptist----Baptists 
see the word  ZION    all the time

sorry  sherri      even elvis KNEW   "ZION"   proving that compared to 
you---he was a mental giant


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're using the cram down their throat method, jumbling a bunch of allegations together still doesn't make it true. 

Aisha's age was around 14-18, back than the age counting was different to what we know it. 

The only way Islam ever became successful was because the 'unbelievers' supported his right. Christians and Jews were a big part of the growth of Islam, their leaders mostly had pacts together and supported religion. 

The rest you said is not true at all. But you could say the exact same thing about Moses, only if you're a liar and a God hater.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

"because'"    did you ever read the koran?   Did you 
ever talk to NON MUSLIMS who survived the filth of 
shariah?       There are lots in Israel---both christians 
and jews


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> "because'"    did you ever read the koran?   Did you
> ever talk to NON MUSLIMS who survived the filth of
> shariah?       There are lots in Israel---both christians
> and jews



What do you mean 'survived'? They had the best conditions anyone could ask for. Most non Muslim leaders ended up converting to Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "because'"    did you ever read the koran?   Did you
> ...




"because'     try again ---my own husband was born in a shariah shit hole----
the ONLY WAY TO SURVIVE the stench of muhummad in arabia was  converting 
to his "LICK MY ASS"   religion-----and --the fact is that periodically -----
in lands run by meccan dogs-----conversion to the filth    becomes the only way 
to survive again.       ---but you do a good parrot job on the shit you lick 
from the masjid floor-------I have heard it all before.   Do you know where 
the custom of making FALSE CONVERSIONS  started?    Someone WROTE 
extensively on reasons why it is ok and how to do it -----so the dogs 
can be fooled into thihking you did it     A religion that makes a law that CONVERTING 
out of it is a capital crime has-----absolutely NOTHING of which to be proud


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^^

If you want to actually say something, say it so I can understand, leave the rubbish out. It's not that hard............Yemen in the 1900s doesn't reflect the 6th century.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^
> 
> If you want to actually say something, say it so I can understand, leave the rubbish out. It's not that hard............Yemen in the 1900s doesn't reflect the 6th century.




I do not understand your allusion---what does YEMEN in the 6th century 
have to do with anything-----the meccan dogs were not even there yet 
in the 6th century.    Yemen in the  1900s was a shariah shit hole---because 
the  arabians had invaded and conducted genocides  to the point 
that just about all the civilized population was  DEAD.    Today it just 
as bad----the only good news is that there are no kaffirs left to slaughter, 
so the arabian dogs are slaughtering each other---hopefully they will 
keep each other busy and avoid getting involved too deeply with 
alqueida and  the muslim brotherhood and the  shiite "elements"

and then---maybe STOP  and go into something useful---like salmon 
fishing      just think -----they could do a SMOKED SALMON 
industry------and export to grateful jews world wide


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



Irosie you're saying meaningless things that don't have truth to them, just spouting names and swear words don't mean anything.

Yemen was run by a family during your supposed time period.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The word "Zion" appears in the Bible 153 times.
> ...


But it is certainly OK in Frau Sherri's mind and those of her Muslim friends that a man can have a dream of a far-off place that he got to on his magic horse and that place is Jerusalem, which is never mentioned in the Koran.  Maybe he actually rode his magic horse to Timbuktu.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> But it is certainly OK in Frau Sherri's mind and those of her Muslim friends that a man can have a dream of a far-off place that he got to on his magic horse and that place is *Jerusalem, which is never mentioned in the Koran*.  Maybe he actually rode his magic horse to Timbuktu.


Actually, the mosque in Jerusalem, ' Masjid al-Aqsa', is mentioned in the Qur'an and is called the Farthest Mosque........ 

Qur'an 17:1   "Glory to (Allah) Who did take His Servant for a Journey by night
from the Sacred Mosque to the *Farthest Mosque*, 
whose precincts We did bless,
- in order that We might show him some of Our Signs:
for He is the One Who heareth and seeth (all things).


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Listen, Roudy, I feel that some American women were very lucky that there were Iranian Muslim men coming over here, or else they might have landed up being spinsters.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > But it is certainly OK in Frau Sherri's mind and those of her Muslim friends that a man can have a dream of a far-off place that he got to on his magic horse and that place is *Jerusalem, which is never mentioned in the Koran*.  Maybe he actually rode his magic horse to Timbuktu.
> ...


In what language does the word "Farthest Mosque" translate to "Jerusalem?"


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "because'"    did you ever read the koran?   Did you
> ...


Yes, they had it so good!!!  Next time, if there is ever one, when the icons of the 2nd through 4th century from St. Catherine's Church in the  Sinai are being exhibited in this country, go view them and see how devout the original Christians were.  And you want to tell us they just converted to Islam instead of being forced to convert and so many were killed who refused.  And now the descendents of these original Christians can't even practice their beliefs in peace.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You totally missed the point Poindexter.

The "Farthest Mosque" was known by muslims at that time to be_ located _ in Jerusalem..........


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2013)

"You totally missed the point Poindexter.

The "Farthest Mosque" was known by muslims at that time to be located in Jerusalem..........  "

Care to provide the proof of that?  NOT quotes from the Koran:  other documentation, preferably not from Muslim sources.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^^ I think you have gone total retard.........


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2013)

My  FURTHEST KOSHER DELI ---is located in Mecca----near a black rock I use to smoke 
the corned beef


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> My  FURTHEST KOSHER DELI ---is located in Mecca----near a black rock I use to smoke
> the corned beef



You're not funny..........just sayin..............


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> My  FURTHEST KOSHER DELI ---is located in Mecca----near a black rock I use to smoke the corned beef


You should go there and order one..........


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "You totally missed the point Poindexter.
> 
> The "Farthest Mosque" was known by muslims at that time to be located in Jerusalem..........  "
> 
> Care to provide the proof of that?  NOT quotes from the Koran:  other documentation, preferably not from Muslim sources.


When did the Farthest Mosque become known as being in Jerusalem? Any books, newspapers.anything written down? Where is the Golden Gate?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Once again, from the Qur'an.........

Qur'an 17:1 "Glory to (Allah) Who did take His Servant for a Journey by night
from the Sacred Mosque to the Farthest Mosque, 
whose precincts We did bless,
- in order that We might show him some of Our Signs:
for He is the One Who heareth and seeth (all things).


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni man said:


> once again, from the qur'an.........
> 
> Qur'an 17:1 "glory to (allah) who did take his servant for a journey by night
> from the sacred mosque to the farthest mosque,
> ...


a.o.k.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Once again, from the Qur'an.........
> 
> Qur'an 17:1 "Glory to (Allah) Who did take His Servant for a Journey by night
> from the Sacred Mosque to the Farthest Mosque,
> ...


But, Sunni Man, Mohammed knew about Jerusalem from his Jewish wife.  Surely if his dream was that he flew his magic horse to Jerusalem, he would have said so.  Perhaps he really didn't know where he was flying to in his dream.  After all, dreams are just dreams, and Mohammed was never actually in Jerusalem himself.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> sunni man said:
> 
> 
> > once again, from the qur'an.........
> ...


If you notice the same verse from the Qur'an also mentions the "sacred mosque".

Every muslim then and now, is fully aware that the "sacred mosque" is referring to the mosque in Mecca......where the Kabbah is located........


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > sunni man said:
> ...


A dream is still just a dream.  If you had a dream that a huge eagle flew you from where you live down to Rio, would you actually think when you woke up that you went to Rio?  So tell us where it says in the Koran that Muslims of different sects shall murder each other.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2013)

You are like a one trick pony.

Why don't you give it a rest...........


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "because'"    did you ever read the koran?   Did you
> ...


Bwahahahahah!  Seriously?  Are you now speaking on behalf of the non Muslims who have nothing but tales of bigotry and persecution to tell you of?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


What I am saying is she's a convert to Islam who uses her previous faith to deceive people. Not that she's fooling anybody. I suspect that even the other Pali supporters in this board know that Sherii is a few French Fries short of a Happy Meal.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Zion is the place Zionism the belief you fucking retard. If the Torah mentions Zion 153 times then obviously it is a Zionist book. The Koran doesn't come out and say the word Islamic for you to know its Islamic, the NT doesn't say it's a Christian Book there are more than enough references to Jesus and Christ.

  A book or a person doesn't need to identify itself categorically for you to get the message, you ignorant MORON.  Geeeeeeez, why is it always the criminals, racists, ignoramuses and mentally ill like Sherri that are Pali supporters?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > sunni man said:
> ...


That's still doesn't answer why your terrorist prophet made no mention of Palestine but did give Israel to the Jews forever.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Once again, from the Qur'an.........
> 
> Qur'an 17:1 "Glory to (Allah) Who did take His Servant for a Journey by night
> from the Sacred Mosque to the Farthest Mosque,
> ...


In fact shortly after, Mohammad commanded his followers to point their asses away from Mecca, because he believed Allah gave Jerusalem and Israel to the Jews.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> You are like a one trick pony.
> 
> Why don't you give it a rest...........


Sunni Man can't seem to accept the fact that non Muslims would think that a dream is just a dream and not reality.  However, on the other hand one of the most documented events in history, the Holocaust, is just a hoax to Sunni Man.
Meanwhile, of course, Sunni Man has brought up that the Holocaust is a hoax many times so it looks like he can't give it a rest.  However, since Sunni Man has stated that he only cares about the Sunnis, it gives us a good idea of why Muslims have no problems murdering each other.


----------



## ima (Jan 30, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Once again, from the Qur'an.........
> 
> Qur'an 17:1 "Glory to (Allah) Who did take His Servant for a Journey by night
> from the Sacred Mosque to the Farthest Mosque,
> ...



BIK and sherri, you should know that this sorry excuse for an American wants the US to be ruled by sharia. Just thought you'd like to know what an anti-patriot terrorist piece of shit that doesn't even get wiped by rocks, he is. he's probably got his eye on a 9 year old that he wants to buy and fuck, just like his hero, Mohammed the shit licking pedophile.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 30, 2013)

ima said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, from the Qur'an.........
> ...



you would make an excellent zionist.

disagree with sunni man, sure. i do sometimes myself, but no need to take it in this horrible direction.

also, please do not accuse people of pedophilia. i am determined not to report anybody for anything anymore due to a dispute but people like you and marg try that resolve.


----------



## ima (Jan 30, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



All muslims have to be pedophiles, your prophet was and condoned it. My beef with sunni the fake fakir is that he wants the US to turn to that shit eating sharia nonsense where everyone has to kiss smelly drooled on carpets non stop, making him an un-patriotic poo sniffer. And he doesn't even have a beard nor does he wipe his ass with rocks like MoMo wants him to.
Go ahead and report me you fucking sharia piece of camel barf.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 30, 2013)

ima said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



i am not going to report you. you are not that special. it has been suggested to me by some powers that be that i cease and desist reporting violations and i have chosen to do so. i intend to adhere to the rules myself as much as possible but as far as i am concerned, everyone else has a carte blanche.

i am not a muslim. i was raised a roman catholic. i still am but i lack faith and am not seeking it.

your tirades against religion are more zealous and dogmatic than the most fervent evangelical roller and shaker and layer on of the hands that i have ever seen.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You are like a one trick pony.
> ...


I especially like the part where a Saudi Arabian illiterate desert terrorist named Mohammad suddenly made himself a direct descendent of Ishmael who came thousands of years before him. Wow.  Now we all know that critical holocaust denying minds like Sunni Osama Man thoroughly reviewed and analyzed this claim before they considered it legitimate. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Wow, you mean the mods got sick and tired of your non stop whining, bitching and moaning?  Thanks for the laugh.  Ha ha ha. 

Last question, why are all Nazi cocksuckers like you also the biggest whiners?


----------



## ima (Jan 30, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



I'm bothered by religions that want to tell you what to do and make women second class citizens, which is almost all religions.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



combination of reasons why i stopped. one is a lack of clarity in the rules and arbitrary rulings. another is, LOL, well, i better keep that to myself.

maybe i just think it is possible to engage in discussion without personal attacks.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Oh look, the person who goes around throwing vivid insults at Jews, laughing at Holocaust victims, and snickering at the Fogel kids who had their throats slit by Palestinian animals, is now preaching civility.  How cute.  

Nah, I it's always the same problem with you Nazis.  You like to dish it out, but when you get it slapped back in your face, you can't handle it and go crying to mommy. That's why you had your rep meter removed.  You mutants just can't function out in open society, that's why you spread your hate and anti Semetic vomit hiding behind computer screens.  And even here you have "issues". Ha ha ha.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 30, 2013)

ima said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



i don't think that is entirely true and certainly no more so than other aspects of suciety.

as i said, i was raised as a roman catholic and am the product of 16+ years of a good catholic education. i wasn't even taught that women were equal. there was no need. it was just accepted. i went on to become a very active staunch defender of equaal rights for women in the workplace and there are between 50,000 and 100,000 women nationwide who are teamster women today who are receiving fair and equal wages and have more job opportunitiesdue to my idea of organising them, along with the efforts of a lot of people.

i was also among the first to try to get on-site child care introduced into labor contracts. now, i am not particularly a religious person, but i have no doubt that my religious upbringing and education had some part in forming those principles of equal treatment of people.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 30, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Ha ha ha.  The Mel Gibson type Jew hater galore is now a defender of women's rights!  What tales you spin.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



i dish out far less than i receive. furthermore, i never initiate the dishing.

i am not crying to anyone. there was a time when i did believe that there was some purpose to the rules established for this board but have since changed my mind. i still intend to adhere to them as much as possible.

i nfunction well and am generally liked and respected in open society and at social functions. don't you think it is stupid to suggest people are hiding behind a computer screen. this is a message board. lol...what? do you want to make an appointment to meet at the OK corrall at high noon, sheriff? couldn't we do this in deadwood instead? the weather suits me and i have a standing invite to visit at some of the reservations out in the montana and dakotas. they like the wiold irish. we could lay some flowers at bill and jane's grave.

arizona is kinda too hot for me.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



i have always stood up for people being trated equally and not being discriminated against for things beyound their control.

you can, however, control your behaviour and there is no need to be an asshole all the time.


----------



## ima (Jan 31, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Roman Catholics are nearly the worst religion when it comes to treating women like chattel. Only Islam is worse. Women aren't even allowed to be priests, that's reserved for pedophiles. 
PS Unions are for donkeys.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 31, 2013)

ima said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



and some zealous and dogmatic anti-religionists couldn't find their asses in a dark room. perhaps this will help you...

Religion and Ethics - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

p.s. because of unions, women no longer have to jump out of triangle shirtwaist factories as they burn down. did i say women? i should have said women and girls.

this donkey's union pension puts my income far above that of the median income of the average american family and i use that money to buy american.

also, the catholic clergy has proportionally less pedophiles than many other religions and by profession, i think public elementary school teachers lead the way in that category in the USA. one pedophile priest though is one to many.


----------



## ima (Jan 31, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



That's why our manufacturing has moved to China.

The pope was a nazi. Probably still is.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Yeah, and I have a bridge for sale.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...





> also, the catholic clergy has proportionally less pedophiles than many other religions



Really?  After everything that has happened in the last 15 years, all over the world? Seriously dude.  Get real.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



do you understand the word "proportionally".

there are over one billion catholics in the world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 31, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Yes, proportionally, it's exactly the opposite.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 31, 2013)

ima said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



the reason our jobs have gone to china is because CEOs know their are fools like you out there who look to buy cheap goods made by underpaid child labour and all the while, you do not realise that the unemployment benefits and welfare and food stamps that your unemployed neighbour who had a good job in an american plant but has been laid off is being subsidized by your tax dollars.

ther unions have been the irst, and now last, line in the fight against outsourcing.

benedict was drafted into the hitler youth but refused to go to meetings. he was drafted into the german army but deserted. i really don't think he was a NAZI actually.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



ok. obviously the concept of "proportionally" escapes you but to help you understand it, here is a little experiment, ok?

catholics outnumber jews approximately 80 to 1...so what i will do is name a jewish pedophile rabbi and you match it with  80 catholic priest pedophiles and we can do that until one of us gives up.

here, i'll start...

Nechemya Weberman
Pervert rabbi gets 103 years for sex abuse « The Ugly Truth

oh, and roudy. i chose a website of the type you seem to be familiair with and prefer. i would be quite happy to switch to mainstream sites.


----------



## ima (Jan 31, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Our jobs have gone away because unions make products uncompetitive, YOU GOT BEAT BY FUCKING CHINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

benedict is a nazi and probably fondled his share of little boys also.


----------



## ima (Feb 1, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



So it's not so bad because the priests can hide in the crowd?

PS Catholics pedophile priests probably outnumber the rest of the world's other clergy put together.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 1, 2013)

ima said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



your lack of understanding of simple math concepts, your inability to read with comprehension, and your bitterness shows.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 1, 2013)

ima said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



i am neither a priest, nor am i a pedophile. i am not even what many catholics would consider a good catholic.

i said, PROPORTIONALLY that priests were not as likely to be pedophiles as the clergy of other religions. i also said that one pedophile priest was one too many.

perhaps you should review the rules. 

*DO NOT EVER ACCUSE ME OR ANYONE ELSE OF BEING A PEDOPHILE!!!*

you have also accused sunni man of that.  you could receive a permanant ban were either one of us to report you, or anyone else, for that matter.

*KNOCK IT OFF!!!*


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 1, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Silly seal!  There's no 'bitterness':  URA is a troll.


----------

